# [OFFICIAL] Final Post Debate Poll/ Monday 10-22-12



## cereal_killer

Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.


----------



## cereal_killer

Release the Kraken!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Romney...I'll admit that he didn't go hard on a certain issue that he should of.

But at the end of the day came off far more presidential.


----------



## occupied

Romney did not accurately present the republican's attitude on foreign policy.


----------



## thereisnospoon

How many times did we hear Obama say "that's not true!!"...Obama tried and succeeded at running the debate. At one instance Romney had had enough. It was clear the Scheiffer was asking Romney questions FIRST most of the time. And if Romney was asked second, Obama either interrupted Romney or he demanded additional time to respond which Scheiffer allowed....


----------



## candycorn

Romney got his ass kicked on nearly every topic.  He did try to come back at the end but he looked like Beetle Bailey discussing military issues.  

Obama nailed him on the flip-flops referring to his "air-brushing history".


----------



## occupied

I am really starting to wonder if Romney is a migraine sufferer. A couple of times he looked like he was having severe trouble concentrating and was in pain. He looked like an Anacin commercial.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The record Obama was defending is pure shit. This is why Romney won as he shown Obama's record clearly as just that.

No amount of talking and spinning is going to help the fraud.

The American people love their freedom of speech.


----------



## Liberal

Romney lost.. After a bit he gave up and just started agreeing with Obama.

Obama 2, Rmoney 1.

Off to 11/6/12.. We shall see who wins.


----------



## thereisnospoon

I thought Obama came off as childish and petulant. He interrupted Romney several times while Romney politely waited his turn.
Obama was in protest mode on every issue. Obama knows his record is weak.
This hopefully is Obama's swan song. 
Now is the time the GOP has to get out the vote. 
Romney is polling very well in key swing states. he is even in Ohio which is THE state to win.
However, WI, FL, VA, CO NH and NV are polling in favor of Romney. If he takes those states, Ohio may not matter. Obama MUST win the urban vote in Philadelphia and Pittsburgh to take PA. And win them huge. Anything less than 60% of those two areas and he loses PA.


----------



## Avorysuds

I 100% believe that Obama is a stupid human being, that he is unfit to lead a Nation and tries to claim he is a "free market" guy only to then lay out one of the biggest Government run plans for America... Hell his new ugly slogan is "America needs some Nation Building." 

But Obama fucking slayed Mitt... In fact, it was as bad of a beating as Mitt gave Obama in the first debate. Everyone of you poser neocons that votes "Mitt won!!" are crying yourselves to sleep tonight.

Past all that, Mitt5 is an amazing human in that he can claim to be a Small Government guy then agree with 95% of what Obama does after claiming Obama is giant Government&#8230; He simply disagrees how Obama grew Government on some key areas&#8230; 

Republicans, your time is over&#8230; We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. Romney won with ease, on every point.
2. Obama looked like a school kid, maybe eight grader.
3. Talked about ships with planes that land on them and ones that go under water,..lol!!!!
4. Obama was in a panic.
5. It showed.
6. Romney looked cool and collected, even when listening to Obama's bullshit.
7. It was *Presidential*.
8. I think this was *GREAT*!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Avorysuds

thereisnospoon said:


> I thought Obama came off as childish and petulant. He interrupted Romney several times while Romney politely waited his turn.
> Obama was in protest mode on every issue. Obama knows his record is weak.
> This hopefully is Obama's swan song.
> Now is the time the GOP has to get out the vote.
> Romney is polling very well in key swing states. he is even in Ohio which is THE state to win.
> However, WI, FL, VA, CO NH and NV are polling in favor of Romney. If he takes those states, Ohio may not matter. Obama MUST win the urban vote in Philadelphia and Pittsburgh to take PA. And win them huge. Anything less than 60% of those two areas and he loses PA.



I'll bet you said the same thing about Romney when he did it during the first debate... lolz... or not.


----------



## Liberal

candycorn said:


> Romney got his ass kicked on nearly every topic.  He did try to come back at the end but he looked like Beetle Bailey discussing military issues.
> 
> Obama nailed him on the flip-flops referring to his "air-brushing history".



And the  "Apology Tour".. "Whopper".. 

The great part is that phrase "apology tour" only gets the Neocons hard.. The rest of the country knows it's just plain shit. Not fooling anyone with that one.


----------



## ScienceRocks

For what Obama did with the Muhammed video alone against our freedom of speech is enough to impeach.


----------



## Avorysuds

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Romney won with ease, on every point.
> 2. Obama looked like a school kid, maybe eight grader.
> 3. Talked about ships with planes that land on them and ones that go under water,..lol!!!!
> 4. Obama was in a panic.
> 5. It showed.
> 6. Romney looked cool and collected, even when listening to Obama's bullshit.
> 7. It was *Presidential*.
> 8. I think this was *GREAT*!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



lolz.... You really like that big Government progressive Mitt don't you... Odd how you hate Obama seeing as they have the same position on nearly all issues.

Hell, they both said "I'm glass we agree" over and over and over... At all 3 debates haha.


----------



## BreezeWood

Romney may have scored a few more points - Obama had the better closing.


----------



## Liberal

Matthew said:


> The record Obama was defending is pure shit. This is why Romney won as he shown Obama's record clearly as just that.
> *
> No amount of talking and spinning is going to help the fraud.*
> 
> The American people love their freedom of speech.



The proverbial neocon mind frame..

Put the blinders on, plug fingers in ears and scream "lalalalalalala".


----------



## thereisnospoon

Liberal said:


> Romney lost.. After a bit he gave up and just started agreeing with Obama.
> 
> Obama 2, Rmoney 1.
> 
> Off to 11/6/12.. We shall see who wins.



Obama did not win either. He had nothing new to add. "That's not true" doesn't cut it.
Obama needed to win huge to sway the polls back in his favor. ALL of the pressure was on him. Obama had to appear calm and in control. He wasn't. He spent the entire debate protesting. That isn't going to win over those who are undecided.


----------



## emptystep

Two words: aircraft carriers


----------



## AquaAthena

cereal_killer said:


> Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.



I have to agree with Dr. Charles Krauthammer. Romney won!


----------



## WillowTree

Well as usual obama looked churlish, rude, peevish, and just downright stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Just like you have the right to dip my lords cross in piss
I also have the right to make a movie about Muhammed life

We as a nation love our freedom of speech. This doesn't play well with Americans. We're not the fucking middle east.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Liberal said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The record Obama was defending is pure shit. This is why Romney won as he shown Obama's record clearly as just that.
> *
> No amount of talking and spinning is going to help the fraud.*
> 
> The American people love their freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proverbial neocon mind frame..
> 
> Put the blinders on, plug fingers in ears and scream "lalalalalalala".
Click to expand...


So, Obama's record..Make your case. 
Let me get you started. 
Obama did not create 5 million jobs.
Obama did not "get" bin laden. The military heroes did that. 
Obama did not boost the stock markets. 
Now, have at it.


----------



## occupied

I guess republicans actually like Obama's foreign policy only louder.


----------



## ScienceRocks

emptystep said:


> Two words: aircraft carriers



Obama's cutting our navy at the same time China and India are building theirs. LOL.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

President Obama looked like a fool tonight.

President Obama was condescending and was acting arrogant with lines like, "we have these boats that go under the water." what a jackass and the American people saw what a jackass he is, lol.

Thank God this guy is done.


----------



## WillowTree

Oh! and a marine tweeted "The marines still have bayonets."


----------



## Avorysuds

LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!

What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded? 

Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!


----------



## occupied

Matthew said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: aircraft carriers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's cutting our navy at the same time China and India are building theirs. LOL.
Click to expand...


Yeah I bet they are just awesome, reducing a navy to a simple comparison of numbers of ships is retarded.


----------



## Liberal

thereisnospoon said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney lost.. After a bit he gave up and just started agreeing with Obama.
> 
> Obama 2, Rmoney 1.
> 
> Off to 11/6/12.. We shall see who wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not win either. He had nothing new to add. "That's not true" doesn't cut it.
> Obama needed to win huge to sway the polls back in his favor. ALL of the pressure was on him. Obama had to appear calm and in control. He wasn't. He spent the entire debate protesting. That isn't going to win over those who are undecided.
Click to expand...


Are you fucking high?

Go back and watch the debate, Romney was sweating (literally).

Obama was calm and collected. Romney was the one on the attack, Obama was on defense. "That's not true" was not the only thing that came out of his mouth.. What did you fall asleep watching Romney talk?

Look, it's cool, I know how you people are... It's hard for you to understand, but Romney lost this debate.. It's not that big of a deal, there will probably be no real movement in the polls as early voting has already begun.

In addition, Romney has a 23% likelyhood of being elected, he COULD possibly win the popular vote.. But he will probably still lose the electoral college.

Sorry man..


----------



## WillowTree

Avorysuds said:


> LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!
> 
> What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded?
> 
> Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!



So which will you vote for if they're "both the same."?


----------



## Avorysuds

CrazedScotsman said:


> President Obama looked like a fool tonight.
> 
> President Obama was condescending and was acting arrogant with lines like, "we have these boats that go under the water." what a jackass and the American people saw what a jackass he is, lol.
> 
> Thank God this guy is done.



No... it in fact was a great cutdown to Mitt. It showed how clueless Mitt is about the times and the evolution of the military. 

Again, I don't support nor will I vote for Obama... But you just sounded dumb, sorry.


----------



## Charles_Main

I thought it was funny Obama said  our Military does not use Bayonets anymore.

Tell that to a marine, they are still standard issue.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The reason why the middle east is on fire is because they don't respect weakness. The one thing the leftist don't understand is that the muslim world doesn't respect our freedoms and hate our guts. We either close our borders or we have to force them to respect us. We have to share this fucking planet with these people.


----------



## Charles_Main

Avorysuds said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama looked like a fool tonight.
> 
> President Obama was condescending and was acting arrogant with lines like, "we have these boats that go under the water." what a jackass and the American people saw what a jackass he is, lol.
> 
> Thank God this guy is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it in fact was a great cutdown to Mitt. It showed how clueless Mitt is about the times and the evolution of the military.
> 
> Again, I don't support nor will I vote for Obama... But you just sounded dumb, sorry.
Click to expand...


Really Romney is clueless, Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.

I think Americans are smart enough to see that our own Navy says they need 315 Ships, and were already below that, and Obama wants to go lower. 

His petty, and childish Joke was just that, Childish and Petty, not presidential.


----------



## Avorysuds

WillowTree said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!
> 
> What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded?
> 
> Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which will you vote for if they're "both the same."?
Click to expand...


Ohh my! I only have 2 options!??? 

I'll either write do a write in or vote for a real conservative... You know, a Governor that didn't create the most progressive liberal HC plan ever seen on a state level , one that costs the rest of the nation 500 million a year to cover their losses, like Mitt did... Or support that HC plan on a federal level... again like Mitt did.

See, the Republican party forced that guy out of the debates so we could all bask in the wonder that is Mitt Romneys record. LOLz.


----------



## Liberal

Charles_Main said:


> Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.



Here is the single greatest issue facing the nation today.


----------



## Avorysuds

Charles_Main said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama looked like a fool tonight.
> 
> President Obama was condescending and was acting arrogant with lines like, "we have these boats that go under the water." what a jackass and the American people saw what a jackass he is, lol.
> 
> Thank God this guy is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it in fact was a great cutdown to Mitt. It showed how clueless Mitt is about the times and the evolution of the military.
> 
> Again, I don't support nor will I vote for Obama... But you just sounded dumb, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Romney is clueless, Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.
> 
> I think Americans are smart enough to see that our own Navy says they need 315 Ships, and were already below that, and Obama wants to go lower.
> 
> His petty, and childish Joke was just that, Childish and Petty, not presidential.
Click to expand...


He's the CNC... The military does not dictate how big they will be otherwise they would consume the fucking entire budget. How much is the military spending atm, like 800 billion a year?? 

Are you people for real?


----------



## occupied

Matthew said:


> The reason why the middle east is on fire is because they don't respect weakness. The one thing the leftist don't understand is that the muslim world doesn't respect our freedoms and hate our guts. We either close our borders or we have to force them to respect us. We have to share this fucking planet with these people.



The "tumult" in the middle east would have been so much worse if we did not have a president with such a huge respect for democracy that he would take the unprecedented step by the US to tolerate democracy that does not kiss our collective asses.


----------



## JustSomeGuy

I was at work so I missed the debate. Turned on FOX and they seemed to be giddy. Turned on MSNBC and they seem to be in mourning. So how'd the debate go?


----------



## Avorysuds

Liberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the single greatest issue facing the nation today.
Click to expand...


Somehow what I think Obama meant was taking that 1 shot you had with the gun, then fighting with a knife at the end of your otherwise useless stick... 

Cuz our military kills most people with knives these days... just like back during the civil fuckin war.


----------



## Liberal

Avorysuds said:


> Ohh my! I only have 2 options!???
> 
> I'll either write do a write in or vote for a real conservative... You know, a Governor that didn't create the most progressive liberal HC plan ever seen on a state level , one that costs the rest of the nation 500 million a year to cover their losses, like Mitt did... Or support that HC plan on a federal level... again like Mitt did.
> 
> See, the Republican party forced that guy out of the debates so we could all bask in the wonder that is Mitt Romneys record. LOLz.



Shhhh..

These "conservatives" here know about as much about conservatism as they do socialism or libertarianism.

I think there about 3 REAL conservatives on this forum and they rarely post, the rest are all frauds.


----------



## Interpol

Romney commanded the first debate and won that one. 

Obama pulled out a victory in the second, with Romney not too far behind. 

But in this third one, Obama was in total command, prepared, energized and on top of the small details. I think he took it to Mitt Romney hard and fast. It was actually nice to see from Obama for a change; total dominance. He was on fire. 

Romney was just kind of agreeing with Obama the whole time. There was a point where I thought maybe he would just endorse the President. 

Wasn't even close this time. Barry knows his shit on foreign policy.


----------



## Rinata

occupied said:


> I am really starting to wonder if Romney is a migraine sufferer. A couple of times he looked like he was having severe trouble concentrating and was in pain. He looked like an Anacin commercial.



I saw him look like that during the primary debates. I call it his, "Oh, crap", thought. He just doesn't say it.


----------



## Rinata

Avorysuds said:


> I 100% believe that Obama is a stupid human being, that he is unfit to lead a Nation and tries to claim he is a "free market" guy only to then lay out one of the biggest Government run plans for America... Hell his new ugly slogan is "America needs some Nation Building."
> 
> But Obama fucking slayed Mitt... In fact, it was as bad of a beating as Mitt gave Obama in the first debate. Everyone of you poser neocons that votes "Mitt won!!" are crying yourselves to sleep tonight.
> 
> Past all that, Mitt5 is an amazing human in that he can claim to be a Small Government guy then agree with 95% of what Obama does after claiming Obama is giant Government He simply disagrees how Obama grew Government on some key areas
> 
> Republicans, your time is over We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.



If you really and truly believe that, you are a terrible judge of intelligence.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Bring out the fact checkers. Obama lied his way into office the first time let&#8217;s see how he does this time. Oh, by the way Obama&#8217;s pension is bigger than Romney&#8217;s. The Pres. gets $200,000 a year for life which will be an estimated $ 6 million + the secret service. Romney doesn&#8217;t get a pension. Of course Romney made better investments than Obama so his net worth is more so he won&#8217;t have to worry about a thing.

.


----------



## Plasmaball

Charles_Main said:


> I thought it was funny Obama said  our Military does not use Bayonets anymore.
> 
> Tell that to a marine, they are still standard issue.



You are not seriously being literal guy here are you? It was a sarcastic joke.

Anyways obama won and mittens did his best to be obama yet slightly different.


----------



## Jroc

Avorysuds said:


> LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!
> 
> What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded?
> 
> Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!





Romney didn't agree with trillion dollar deficits,  thats what matters most. Foreign policy was pretty much a draw because Romney didn't hit hard enough on Obama's failings with Russia and his failure to back the protests in Iran and supporting the muslim brotherhood Egypt


----------



## ScienceRocks

I don't believe Obama is stupid at all. Just a fooled.


----------



## Avorysuds

Rinata said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% believe that Obama is a stupid human being, that he is unfit to lead a Nation and tries to claim he is a "free market" guy only to then lay out one of the biggest Government run plans for America... Hell his new ugly slogan is "America needs some Nation Building."
> 
> But Obama fucking slayed Mitt... In fact, it was as bad of a beating as Mitt gave Obama in the first debate. Everyone of you poser neocons that votes "Mitt won!!" are crying yourselves to sleep tonight.
> 
> Past all that, Mitt5 is an amazing human in that he can claim to be a Small Government guy then agree with 95% of what Obama does after claiming Obama is giant Government He simply disagrees how Obama grew Government on some key areas
> 
> Republicans, your time is over We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really and truly believe that, you are a terrible judge of intelligence.
Click to expand...


Obama has failed to achieve near anything he set out to do... In fact the only way Obama ever gets "credit" is when he shifts the goal post so far from the initial benchmark that in all reality he is not even measuring the same thing anymore. Obama keeps doing the very same failed policies that GWB did, spend, spend spend spend and give tax credits and cuts on crap to create bubbles.. Its somewhat shocking to hear Obama claim Romney wants to take us back to the very policies that got us here when Obama has in fact inflated most of the policies that got us here.

Seriously Name the polices that got us here under GWB and I dare you to show where that policy has been repealed You will find most the time they have been expanded upon.


It's the same when talking about war... Obama was the anti war Prsident who just happens to do more war than Bush. He takes credit tonight for ending Iraq, despite trying to stay there past BUSH'S timetable.

So yes, Obama is fucking stupid.


----------



## Listening

Romney let Obama skate....

Our crappy approach to China hardly got touched and Europe was left out altogether.

I want him to ask Obama why, if we so oil independent, we are getting our asses kicked at the pump.


----------



## Zander

It was a tie. 

Overall however, I was much more impressed with Romney. 

Obama played petty, negative, small ball.  He did not seem "Presidential", he was angry and arrogant.  He repeated the same tired talking points and lies over and over.,....it really was quite pathetic. He's playing Tee-Ball.....

Romney laid out a larger, positive vision and correctly reminded Americans that any effective foreign policy relies upon a strong American economy.   He looked and sounded "Presidential".    He's playing in the "Majors".  

Obama needed a "KNOCK OUT" tonight, he didn't get it. 

Get used to saying "President Romney".


----------



## Charles_Main

Liberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the single greatest issue facing the nation today.
Click to expand...


no, but it's funny your guys so called funniest, best come back, involved him making a false statement. we do use Bayonets.

What people should take away from that. While Romney was talking about a real issue. Our shrinking Navy which is already 30 ships below what they say they need. Obama was making a Joke, and not even getting the facts right in the joke.


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% believe that Obama is a stupid human being, that he is unfit to lead a Nation and tries to claim he is a "free market" guy only to then lay out one of the biggest Government run plans for America... Hell his new ugly slogan is "America needs some Nation Building."
> 
> But Obama fucking slayed Mitt... In fact, it was as bad of a beating as Mitt gave Obama in the first debate. Everyone of you poser neocons that votes "Mitt won!!" are crying yourselves to sleep tonight.
> 
> Past all that, Mitt5 is an amazing human in that he can claim to be a Small Government guy then agree with 95% of what Obama does after claiming Obama is giant Government He simply disagrees how Obama grew Government on some key areas
> 
> Republicans, your time is over We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really and truly believe that, you are a terrible judge of intelligence.
Click to expand...


And you are a good one ????


----------



## Avorysuds

Matthew said:


> I don't believe Obama is stupid at all. Just a fooled.



Well if he is not stupid then he is a liar on levels only recorded when mistaking a stupid person for an intelligent human only to later realize the reason they make no sense is... well, that they are stupid.


----------



## WillowTree

Avorysuds said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!
> 
> What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded?
> 
> Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which will you vote for if they're "both the same."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh my! I only have 2 options!???
> 
> I'll either write do a write in or vote for a real conservative... You know, a Governor that didn't create the most progressive liberal HC plan ever seen on a state level , one that costs the rest of the nation 500 million a year to cover their losses, like Mitt did... Or support that HC plan on a federal level... again like Mitt did.
> 
> See, the Republican party forced that guy out of the debates so we could all bask in the wonder that is Mitt Romneys record. LOLz.
Click to expand...


Z


----------



## Charles_Main

Plasmaball said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny Obama said  our Military does not use Bayonets anymore.
> 
> Tell that to a marine, they are still standard issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not seriously being literal guy here are you? It was a sarcastic joke.
> 
> Anyways obama won and mittens did his best to be obama yet slightly different.
Click to expand...


Could not disagree less. Obama lost. He looked Petty, He attacked instead of stating what he would do. Might play well with the faithful like you, but not the people he should have been targeting. Undecideds. Besides in the end, All Romney had to do was not get his ass handed to him, and he didn't.

The Trends will remain the same. 

IMO


----------



## ScienceRocks

Obama needed a fucking knockout with his shitty record. He didn't get it.

Romney was far more calm and will come off very good with the moderates. That's all that counts.


----------



## Liberal

Charles_Main said:


> Could not disagree less. Obama lost. He looked Petty, He attacked instead of stating what he would do. Might play well with the faithful like you, but not the people he should have been targeting. Undecideds.



I am now 1000% convinced that you did not, in fact, watch this debate.

Obama is the SITTING president in an election, most of his time on the mic was spent DEFENDING his already existing policy... 

Next time, watch the debate before posting comments on it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.


----------



## clevergirl

Obama had the ability to discuss foreign policy more specifically as should be the case of a sitting president. BUT Romney did an excellent job of keeping pace and showing his knowledge of foreign affairs and policy...

Whenever Romney was able to tie the facts of our weak economy to foreign policy he gave Obama the spanking he deserved. In addition he was able to point out his ability to balance budgets and work with the other party...kudos!

Over-all Obama came off looking angry and petulant- constant personal attacks and interruptions made him look small. Romney on the other hand was relaxed; dignified and provided a big picture view.


Romney needed to come off looking presidential- he succeeded.

Obama needed to hit it out of the park... He managed to get on base phhht.


----------



## Charles_Main

Matthew said:


> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.



Yep.

I love how on CNN they went to their Focus group of so called Undecideds, and the first chick they talk to, the Reported even said, was rolling her eyes a lot when Romney talked.

Undecided my ass.


----------



## Avorysuds

Matthew said:


> Obama needed a fucking knockout with his shitty record. He didn't get it.
> 
> Romney was far more calm and will come off very good with the moderates. That's all that counts.



First of all Obama didn't "need" a knockout... The polls on electionday will prove if it was enough or not. Fact is not matter if it was a knockout or not it was really fucking close to one. Mitt's entire "bounce" in the polls was due to the debates, MITT needed a knockout if anything... But again, polls on election day will tell what they needed.

Mitt could have shit himself on stage and sat there saying "omg mommy!!!" and you would still claim Obama lost, so who cares what you think?

At least fucking rightwinger had the ability to admit Obama lost the first debate and he REALLY didn't want to admit it. You guys are the real children here.

Obama didn't win because.... because "OBAMA SUCKS!!!!!" Waahahhhhh...


----------



## Clementine

clevergirl said:


> Obama had the ability to discuss foreign policy more specifically as should be the case of a sitting president. BUT Romney did an excellent job of keeping pace and showing his knowledge of foreign affairs and policy...
> 
> Whenever Romney was able to tie the facts of our weak economy to foreign policy he gave Obama the spanking he deserved. In addition he was able to point out his ability to balance budgets and work with the other party...kudos!
> 
> Over-all Obama came off looking angry and petulant- constant personal attacks and interruptions made him look small. Romney on the other hand was relaxed; dignified and provided a big picture view.
> 
> 
> Romney needed to come off looking presidential- he succeeded.
> 
> Obama needed to hit it out of the park... He managed to get on base phhht.



I agree.  I wasn't going to watch, but couldn't help myself.


----------



## Liberal

I am hearing "angry and petulant" from all of you GOPers in this tread.

Funny... I heard FOX use that same EXACT phrase shortly after the debates.

Unable to think for yourselves.


----------



## Politico

The meltdowns are becoming epic.


----------



## The Irish Ram

> thereisnospoon;6205992]How many times did we hear Obama say "that's not true!!"...


and then go on to tell us shit that wasn't true...............


----------



## Avorysuds

Matthew said:


> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.



THANK YOU... I agree with that.


----------



## Rinata

Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:

"Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".  

"We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."


----------



## ScienceRocks

How did Obama win? Remember 43 months of 8% unemployment and first to seventh in competitiveness economically. This is a bad record.


----------



## clevergirl

Rinata said:


> Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:
> 
> "Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".
> 
> "We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."




Yes, liberals like the small mindedness of unnecessary insult- even though it just shows a inane stupidity on the presidents part.

BTW Mr. president the military do still use bayonets.... DOH


----------



## Avorysuds

Matthew said:


> How did Obama win? Remember 43 months of 8% unemployment and first to seventh in competitiveness economically. This is a bad record.



I know it was a whole like 20 min ago that the debate happened but try and remember, if you can... That it was over FORGIN POLICY.

See, you hate Obama no matter what.

Obama sucks and lost because he sucks!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

BreezeWood said:


> Romney may have scored a few more points - Obama had the better closing.



I saw Romney closing strong, Obama was better at the beginning. I say Romney did better overall but not by much.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Avorysuds said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Obama win? Remember 43 months of 8% unemployment and first to seventh in competitiveness economically. This is a bad record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was a whole like 20 min ago that the debate happened but try and remember, if you can... That it was over FORGIN POLICY.
> 
> See, you hate Obama no matter what.
> 
> Obama sucks and lost because he sucks!!!
Click to expand...


His record means far more to me than these debates. Of course I'm in the tank.


----------



## tjvh

clevergirl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:
> 
> "Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".
> 
> "We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, liberals like the small mindedness of unnecessary insult- even though it just shows a inane stupidity on the presidents part.
> 
> BTW Mr. president the military do still use bayonets.... DOH
Click to expand...


The bayonet mark was very condescending, and unbelievable that a sitting President would demean our Naval forces to the degree Obama did... He's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## clevergirl

Avorysuds said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama needed a fucking knockout with his shitty record. He didn't get it.
> 
> Romney was far more calm and will come off very good with the moderates. That's all that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least fucking rightwinger had the ability to admit Obama lost the first debate and he REALLY didn't want to admit it. You guys are the real children here.
> 
> Obama didn't win because.... because "OBAMA SUCKS!!!!!" Waahahhhhh...
Click to expand...


The only debate where there was a decisive win was the first debate. It HAD to be admitted to. 


Romney needed to show his ability to be a leader and he did that tonight. Obama looked like an angry brat and acted like a petulant child... Of course he could discuss foreign policy...He is a sitting president. Romney was not only able to show his knowledge but to talk about a larger foreign policy picture tied to our economy...Undecideds will continue to lean Romney...BUH-BYE OBUMMER


----------



## BillyV

BreezeWood said:


> Romney may have scored a few more points - Obama had the better closing.



This is the closing statement of a president:



> America's going to come back, and for that to happen, we're going to have to have a president who can work across the aisle. I was in a state where my legislature was 87 percent Democrat. I learned how to get along on the other side of the aisle. We've got to do that in Washington. Washington is broken. I know what it takes to get this country back, and will work with good Democrats and good Republicans to do that.
> This nation is the hope of the earth. We've been blessed by having a nation that's free and prosperous thanks to the contributions of the greatest generation. They've held a torch for the world to see  the torch of freedom and hope and opportunity. Now, it's our turn to take that torch. I'm convinced we'll do it.
> We need strong leadership. I'd like to be that leader with your support. I'll work with you. I'll lead you in an open and honest way, and I ask for your vote. I'd like to be the next president of the United States to support and help this great nation and to make sure that we all together remain America as the hope of the earth.


----------



## occupied

clevergirl said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama needed a fucking knockout with his shitty record. He didn't get it.
> 
> Romney was far more calm and will come off very good with the moderates. That's all that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least fucking rightwinger had the ability to admit Obama lost the first debate and he REALLY didn't want to admit it. You guys are the real children here.
> 
> Obama didn't win because.... because "OBAMA SUCKS!!!!!" Waahahhhhh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only debate where there was a decisive win was the first debate. It HAD to be admitted to.
> 
> 
> Romney needed to show his ability to be a leader and he did that tonight. Obama looked like an angry brat and acted like a petulant child... Of course he could discuss foreign policy...He is a sitting president. Romney was not only able to show his knowledge but to talk about a larger foreign policy picture tied to our economy...Undecideds will continue to lean Romney...BUH-BYE OBUMMER
Click to expand...


Why are all you people saying "petulant child" did someone on Fox say that?


----------



## clevergirl

tjvh said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:
> 
> "Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".
> 
> "We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, liberals like the small mindedness of unnecessary insult- even though it just shows a inane stupidity on the presidents part.
> 
> BTW Mr. president the military do still use bayonets.... DOH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bayonet mark was very condescending, and unbelievable that a sitting President would demean our Naval forces to the degree Obama did... He's a fucking disgrace.
Click to expand...


Trust me, coming from a military family and having many friends in the military...Obama came off sounding like a conceited idiot.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Rinata said:


> Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:
> 
> "Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".
> 
> "We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."



Yeah, I can see it now. president Obama sits done with another world leader and they discuss whatever. The other world leader asks, "How are you going to protect my country if we help you out?". President Obama rolls his eyes and says, "Well mister world leader, we have these boats that go under water called submarines and these things called aircraft carriers where airplanes land."

President Obama sounded like a child tonight. People will start to realize it tomorrow with this very line and know exactly what a jackass he really is. He sounded like those people against guns and always using condescending remarks or over exaggeration to make a point. He's the President of the United States, you act and conduct yourself as such. Instead, he acted like your drunk old uncle talking about how the cold war means where you fight in the cold.


----------



## clevergirl

occupied said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least fucking rightwinger had the ability to admit Obama lost the first debate and he REALLY didn't want to admit it. You guys are the real children here.
> 
> Obama didn't win because.... because "OBAMA SUCKS!!!!!" Waahahhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only debate where there was a decisive win was the first debate. It HAD to be admitted to.
> 
> 
> Romney needed to show his ability to be a leader and he did that tonight. Obama looked like an angry brat and acted like a petulant child... Of course he could discuss foreign policy...He is a sitting president. Romney was not only able to show his knowledge but to talk about a larger foreign policy picture tied to our economy...Undecideds will continue to lean Romney...BUH-BYE OBUMMER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are all you people saying "petulant child" did someone on Fox say that?
Click to expand...


You mean FOX created the word petulant... I never knew!


----------



## Murf76

Matthew said:


> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.



Exactly. 
Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.

Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.


----------



## occupied

clevergirl said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only debate where there was a decisive win was the first debate. It HAD to be admitted to.
> 
> 
> Romney needed to show his ability to be a leader and he did that tonight. Obama looked like an angry brat and acted like a petulant child... Of course he could discuss foreign policy...He is a sitting president. Romney was not only able to show his knowledge but to talk about a larger foreign policy picture tied to our economy...Undecideds will continue to lean Romney...BUH-BYE OBUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all you people saying "petulant child" did someone on Fox say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean FOX created the word petulant... I never knew!
Click to expand...

Just wondering, seems to be the RW catch phrase of the moment.


----------



## Vel

Rinata said:


> Loved these two comments from Obama to Romney:
> 
> "Not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".
> 
> "We have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."



So, Obama is still trying to rally the base. That's not a good sign at this point in the election. Obama was doing his best banty rooster imitation tonight, but I doubt he converted any independents to his camp.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Avorysuds said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Romney won with ease, on every point.
> 2. Obama looked like a school kid, maybe eight grader.
> 3. Talked about ships with planes that land on them and ones that go under water,..lol!!!!
> 4. Obama was in a panic.
> 5. It showed.
> 6. Romney looked cool and collected, even when listening to Obama's bullshit.
> 7. It was *Presidential*.
> 8. I think this was *GREAT*!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz.... You really like that big Government progressive Mitt don't you... Odd how you hate Obama seeing as they have the same position on nearly all issues.
> 
> Hell, they both said "I'm glass we agree" over and over and over... At all 3 debates haha.
Click to expand...

I think the difference is Obama is throwing money at Muslim countries, hoping they'll like us.  4 men just died because Obama was trying to create an illusion of normalcy.

When Romney kept repeating that it was the responsibility of foreign nations to get a grip, I think he meant, no more kids having their legs blown off because you can't resolve a 1,300 year war.  You want our money?  Deal with your radical Muslims.  We're not. 
And, if we have to borrow  the money from China, you're out of luck.


----------



## occupied

Murf76 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
Click to expand...


Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.


----------



## ScienceRocks

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk.
Click to expand...


You forget Romney is a moderate. His real record speaks louder than words.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

occupied said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all you people saying "petulant child" did someone on Fox say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean FOX created the word petulant... I never knew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering, seems to be the RW catch phrase of the moment.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was on Fox, lol. It's a good word to use though, I guess.

I myself think President Obama didn't act like a person who holds the office of President of the United States. He reminded me of when Tony Blair was leaning over talking with President Bush about something and President Bush was leaning back in his chair eating something, chewing with his mouth open, you remember I hope. At that moment President Bush didn't look Presidential but more like the most popular, arrogant guy in town.


----------



## Vel

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.
Click to expand...


Would you translate that into a coherent thought please?


----------



## occupied

Matthew said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget Romney is a moderate. His real record speaks louder than words.
Click to expand...


I haven't forgotten anything, I am just constantly reminded of just how screwed-up the rest of the republicans are, do you think he would have the guts to veto anything the republicans sent him? Not likely.


----------



## tjvh

The bayonet remark cost Obama what little he might have had left from the Military in terms of Votes... Very damning stuff coming from a sitting President. Disgraceful.


----------



## occupied

Vel said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you translate that into a coherent thought please?
Click to expand...


OK, we have these things that hang from stings and are controlled by people you do not see called "puppets".......


----------



## Murf76

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the solid republicans or democrats think. This was all about the moderates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Obama is still trying to turn out his base and it's two weeks before the election.  Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> Yeah... I'd have enjoyed some red meat.  Sure, who wouldn't?  But that's not what tonight was about.  And having resisted the temptation, Romney again proves that he's got the self-control it takes to do the job.  The guy is pragmatic, thoughtful, and methodical.   Those are GREAT qualities for the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  Romney made it EXTREMELY clear during this debate that we're not using all the diplomatic resources at our disposal, as witnessed by Obama's many foreign policy failures.  And, speaking of "gigantic liars".... the fact-checkers are going to have a field day with Obama tomorrow.


----------



## Vel

occupied said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you translate that into a coherent thought please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, we have these things that hang from stings and are controlled by people you do not see called "puppets".......
Click to expand...


Oh.. So you were talking about Obama. Ok.. I get it now.


----------



## Murf76

occupied said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that the right wingers know he acting like moderate while actually being willing to rubber stamp any kind of chickenhawk, teabagger foolishness that lands on his desk and have no problem with his being a gigantic liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you translate that into a coherent thought please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, we have these things that hang from stings and are controlled by people you do not see called "puppets".......
Click to expand...


Dude.  Put down the crack-pipe.  You're not making any sense at all.


----------



## skye

Debate is finished.

Romney won!   There is not much to defend for Obaminoius. Let him play golf in peace.


----------



## mamooth

Murf76 said:


> Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.



According to the polls, the exact opposite happened. Obama scored a decisive win in the polls of independent voters.

Turn out the lights, the party is over for Romney. He doesn't have the time to turn this around now. All he can do is go through the motions, salvage a little dignity, and try not to be too much of a disaster for the downticket races.


----------



## skye

mamooth said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the polls, the exact opposite happened. Obama scored a decisive win in the polls of independent voters.
> 
> Turn out the lights, the party is over for Romney. He doesn't have the time to turn this around now. All he can do is go through the motions, salvage a little dignity, and try not to be too much of a disaster for the downticket races.
Click to expand...



Who wants  a socialist  divisive   full of hatred ... President for 4 more years.... NOBODY


----------



## AceRothstein

Anyone who thinks Romney won should call their TV repairman first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## occupied

Murf76 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you translate that into a coherent thought please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we have these things that hang from stings and are controlled by people you do not see called "puppets".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude.  Put down the crack-pipe.  You're not making any sense at all.
Click to expand...


I'll make it even simpler,  Romney portraying himself as a moderate is a con job and no reflection on the agenda that the hard right will make him take as their bill signing puppet.


----------



## Murf76

mamooth said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is talking to whatever undecideds are left.  And what they want to know is whether he's as well-versed in foreign policy as he is with the economy.  And he proved that he is.  That's all he needed to do tonight, and he did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the polls, the exact opposite happened. Obama scored a decisive win in the polls of independent voters.
> 
> Turn out the lights, the party is over for Romney. He doesn't have the time to turn this around now. All he can do is go through the motions, salvage a little dignity, and try not to be too much of a disaster for the downticket races.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much the same crap you libs said last time, and since then Pennsylvania is in play and Obama's pulling out of North Carolina. 

Romney won so decisively in the first debate that you all appear to be under the delusion that if Obama didn't have his ass handed to him on a silver platter that he somehow won.  He didn't.  The guy STILL managed not to offer any real plans for what he's going to do differently in the next four years.  While Romney was outlining how he would handle China or Iran step by step, Obama was trying to defend a CLEARLY failed record.


----------



## Murf76

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we have these things that hang from stings and are controlled by people you do not see called "puppets".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  Put down the crack-pipe.  You're not making any sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll make it even simpler,  Romney portraying himself as a moderate is a con job and no reflection on the agenda that the hard right will make him take as their bill signing puppet.
Click to expand...


Read your post and try again.  Were you playing some sort of debate drinking game?


----------



## thanatos144

WillowTree said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... And the Neocons are having a fit!
> 
> What idiot here just claimed Mitt Owned Obama on "every issue?" Should we go back and count how many issues they fuckin agreed on to prove how stupid you sounded?
> 
> Mitt owned Obama with ... Agreeing with Obama's policy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which will you vote for if they're "both the same."?
Click to expand...


He will support Obama by not voting or writing in wRong Paul.


----------



## del

Charles_Main said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore*, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the single greatest issue facing the nation today.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but it's funny your guys so called funniest, best come back, involved him making a false statement. we do use Bayonets.
> 
> What people should take away from that. While Romney was talking about a real issue. Our shrinking Navy which is already 30 ships below what they say they need. Obama was making a Joke, and not even getting the facts right in the joke.
Click to expand...


no, he didn't say we don't use bayonets any more.

do you people even bother to listen to what is said?



> You mentioned the Navy, for example, and that we have fewer ships than we did in 1916. Well, Governor, *we also have fewer horses and bayonets*, because the nature of our military's changed. We have these things called aircraft carriers, where planes land on them. We have these ships that go underwater, nuclear submarines



Read more: Transcript: Presidential debate, Oct. 22, 2012 (text, video) - Politico Staff - POLITICO.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Who won the debate tonight: Romney effectively makes his case as the moderate Republican

Who won the debate tonight: Romney effectively makes his case as the moderate Republican


----------



## skye

occupied said:


> I'll make it even simpler,  Romney portraying himself as a moderate is a con job and no reflection on the agenda that the hard right will make him take as their bill * signing puppet. *




Signing puppet?   LOL    There is only one signing puppet here...  Obama . He is the one and only puppet here,


----------



## mamooth

Murf76 said:


> That's pretty much the same crap you libs said last time, and since then Pennsylvania is in play and Obama's pulling out of North Carolina.



Except Pennsylvania isn't in play. Neither candidate is spending money there now, because both know it's an Obama lock. And Obama hasn't pulled out of North Carolina in any way. It's close, but he plans to win it.

Obama eviscerated Romney in this debate. The sooner you face reality, the sooner you can start to recover.


----------



## thanatos144

People need to understand all Romney had to do was not lose his cool and be calm......Obama as normal showed himself a arrogant child who knows jack shit about the world.


----------



## occupied

Murf76 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  Put down the crack-pipe.  You're not making any sense at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make it even simpler,  Romney portraying himself as a moderate is a con job and no reflection on the agenda that the hard right will make him take as their bill signing puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your post and try again.  Were you playing some sort of debate drinking game?
Click to expand...


Don't blame your lack of comprehension on me. You know he was just acting moderate because the real actual republican agenda is a loser.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mamooth said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the same crap you libs said last time, and since then Pennsylvania is in play and Obama's pulling out of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Pennsylvania isn't in play. Neither candidate is spending money there now, because both know it's an Obama lock. And Obama hasn't pulled out of North Carolina in any way. It's close, but he plans to win it.
> 
> Obama eviscerated Romney in this debate. The sooner you face reality, the sooner you can start to recover.
Click to expand...


Pollster pulls out of Fla., NC and Va., says Obama can&#8217;t win there
Pollster pulls out of Fla., NC and Va., says Obama can


----------



## ScienceRocks

The moderates are what matters for winning this election. These polls are mostly Obama's base. 

Romney won the moderates.


----------



## Murf76

mamooth said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the same crap you libs said last time, and since then Pennsylvania is in play and Obama's pulling out of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Pennsylvania isn't in play. Neither candidate is spending money there now, because both know it's an Obama lock. And Obama hasn't pulled out of North Carolina in any way. It's close, but he plans to win it.
> 
> Obama eviscerated Romney in this debate. The sooner you face reality, the sooner you can start to recover.
Click to expand...


Suffolk poll has Romney up by two points in PA, and if Obama's still working NC, it's news to Paul Begala.
ABC/WaPo poll: Romney pulls nearly even with Obama on handling foreign affairs, terrorism; Update: Obama&#8217;s giving up on NC, says Begala « Hot Air

Obama couldn't "eviscerate" his way out of a wet paper bag, not with HIS record.  He looked petty.  He looked desperate.  And he offered NOTHING to voters in terms of a plan for the next four years.  Romney, on the other hand, gave a very clear vision of how he plans to achieve the nation's goals.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Romney won the moderates for two reasons
1# He is knowledgeable on economics
2# He came off calm and adult


----------



## Murf76

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make it even simpler,  Romney portraying himself as a moderate is a con job and no reflection on the agenda that the hard right will make him take as their bill signing puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your post and try again.  Were you playing some sort of debate drinking game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame your lack of comprehension on me. You know he was just acting moderate because the real actual republican agenda is a loser.
Click to expand...


Dude... the guy had an 87% Democrat legislature in Massachusetts and he managed to get along just fine.  Get real. 
If anybody is a hopeless partisan, it's Obama, as proved by his complete inability to get any bipartisan solutions out of Congress.


----------



## Chris

Obama sunk the battleship with the "horses and bayonets" line... 

Then he peed on the ashes when he said "If it were up to Romney we'd be buying Chinese cars today, not selling cars to the Chinese"...


----------



## Chris

Murf76 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your post and try again.  Were you playing some sort of debate drinking game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame your lack of comprehension on me. You know he was just acting moderate because the real actual republican agenda is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... the guy had an 87% Democrat legislature in Massachusetts and he managed to get along just fine.  Get real.
> If anybody is a hopeless partisan, it's Obama, as proved by his complete inability to get any bipartisan solutions out of Congress.
Click to expand...


Romney had 700 vetoes in Mass. and left with a 34% approval rating.

They hate him.


----------



## occupied

Murf76 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your post and try again.  Were you playing some sort of debate drinking game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame your lack of comprehension on me. You know he was just acting moderate because the real actual republican agenda is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... the guy had an 87% Democrat legislature in Massachusetts and he managed to get along just fine.  Get real.
> If anybody is a hopeless partisan, it's Obama, as proved by his complete inability to get any bipartisan solutions out of Congress.
Click to expand...


What he may or may not be is pointless, congress is in the grips of the most rabidly right wing dick heads we have ever seen and I can tell you right now that he does not have the balls to stand up to them. If he actually ran on what will land on his desk that he will be easily bullied into signing or what the chickenhawks will talk him into he would be sunk.


----------



## AceRothstein

Murf76 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much the same crap you libs said last time, and since then Pennsylvania is in play and Obama's pulling out of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Pennsylvania isn't in play. Neither candidate is spending money there now, because both know it's an Obama lock. And Obama hasn't pulled out of North Carolina in any way. It's close, but he plans to win it.
> 
> Obama eviscerated Romney in this debate. The sooner you face reality, the sooner you can start to recover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suffolk poll has Romney up by two points in PA, and if Obama's still working NC, it's news to Paul Begala.
> ABC/WaPo poll: Romney pulls nearly even with Obama on handling foreign affairs, terrorism; Update: Obamas giving up on NC, says Begala « Hot Air
> 
> Obama couldn't "eviscerate" his way out of a wet paper bag, not with HIS record.  He looked petty.  He looked desperate.  And he offered NOTHING to voters in terms of a plan for the next four years.  Romney, on the other hand, gave a very clear vision of how he plans to achieve the nation's goals.
Click to expand...


Suffolk has no such poll showing Romney up 2 in PA. There hasn't been one poll showing a Romney lead there.

Obama is still going for NC, he has a strong ground game there.


----------



## Murf76

AceRothstein said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Pennsylvania isn't in play. Neither candidate is spending money there now, because both know it's an Obama lock. And Obama hasn't pulled out of North Carolina in any way. It's close, but he plans to win it.
> 
> Obama eviscerated Romney in this debate. The sooner you face reality, the sooner you can start to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffolk poll has Romney up by two points in PA, and if Obama's still working NC, it's news to Paul Begala.
> ABC/WaPo poll: Romney pulls nearly even with Obama on handling foreign affairs, terrorism; Update: Obamas giving up on NC, says Begala « Hot Air
> 
> Obama couldn't "eviscerate" his way out of a wet paper bag, not with HIS record.  He looked petty.  He looked desperate.  And he offered NOTHING to voters in terms of a plan for the next four years.  Romney, on the other hand, gave a very clear vision of how he plans to achieve the nation's goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suffolk has no such poll showing Romney up 2 in PA. There hasn't been one poll showing a Romney lead there.
> 
> Obama is still going for NC, he has a strong ground game there.
Click to expand...


You're correct about Suffolk.  The Suffolk poll is Ohio.  It's the _Susquehanna_ poll I'm thinking of.  And if Obama is not admitting he's in trouble in NC, I'm not surprised.  Fact is though, he's visiting six other states and NC isn't one of them in the next week.  What's more, when you have to start answering questions about whether you're still in it or not... you're not in it.


----------



## Murf76

occupied said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame your lack of comprehension on me. You know he was just acting moderate because the real actual republican agenda is a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... the guy had an 87% Democrat legislature in Massachusetts and he managed to get along just fine.  Get real.
> If anybody is a hopeless partisan, it's Obama, as proved by his complete inability to get any bipartisan solutions out of Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he may or may not be is pointless, congress is in the grips of the most rabidly right wing dick heads we have ever seen and I can tell you right now that he does not have the balls to stand up to them. If he actually ran on what will land on his desk that he will be easily bullied into signing or what the chickenhawks will talk him into he would be sunk.
Click to expand...


Obama made his bed in his first month in office when he turned his stimulus initiative over to Nancy "we won" Pelosi and signed it without a single Republican vote from the House.  It was HIS job to set the tone.   HE was the guy who campaigned on just that very thing, and yet when it was time to actually put his effort where his big, fat mouth is... he chose to be a partisan asshole instead.  The gridlock in Washington is nobody's fault but Barack Obama's.  He's got no leadership skills, and that's what it takes to make Washington run.  Romney, on the other hand, DOES offer a proven track record of leadership, both inside and outside government.


----------



## Nightson

All this talk of bayonets. Technically, "we" have more of them. You know, with a much larger Army and Marine Corps these days...more bayonets, not less. I wonder if either candidate knows which color makes the green grass grow. It's a bayonet thing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll admit that Obama did pretty good on the issue of the middle east. I did like Romney's plan on Syria...I hate to say it, but Russia is likely going to go cold war on us over the next 4-8 years and we better get on the ball again. 

This time it's going to be the combined strength of china and russia. Like it or hate it this is the way the world works. Both are building up their military power and naturally challenging us.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The USSR had about 2/3rds of our economic power at their height. China alone by 2015 will have our PPP. There's going to be two super powers by the mid part of this decade. China also has what we had in industrial strength in wwII.


----------



## Saigon

Th fact that currently 53% of posters and about 5% of experts think Romney won the debate tells us a lot about the make-up of this board. 

It also tells us that a good slice of the populaton will will always, always believe their guy won, no matter what. 

I seem to remember 20% of posters thought Obama won the first debate when he obviously lost, and a bit the same here. A clear win for Obama, and all the experts and polls seem to be saying the same.


----------



## ScienceRocks

We haven't lived in such a world since 1944.


----------



## Saigon

thanatos144 said:


> People need to understand all Romney had to do was not lose his cool and be calm......Obama as normal showed himself a arrogant child who knows jack shit about the world.



Then why do the polls say Obama won?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Saigon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to understand all Romney had to do was not lose his cool and be calm......Obama as normal showed himself a arrogant child who knows jack shit about the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the polls say Obama won?
Click to expand...


Obama's base watch cnn, abc, etc. They also pay much more attention to these online polls.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Whoever wins this election will likely be presiding a America within a world of a combined China, russia that will be a serious threat. Very serious. More so than the USSR

You think your cat wouldn't kill you if you turned into a 2 inch tall man??? Or wouldn't fight you if you turned into a man of equal size?

Look at human history.


----------



## Saigon

Matthew said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to understand all Romney had to do was not lose his cool and be calm......Obama as normal showed himself a arrogant child who knows jack shit about the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the polls say Obama won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's base watch cnn, abc, etc. They also pay much more attention to these online polls.
Click to expand...


Right...it's a conspiracy. 

Isn't it weird how when polls said Romeny won the first debate you were wild with excitement - but when polls said Obama won the next two debates, you don't believe them. 

Could you be any more transparent in your bias, do you think?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Saigon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the polls say Obama won?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's base watch cnn, abc, etc. They also pay much more attention to these online polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Isn't it weird how when polls said Romeny won the first debate you were wild with excitement - but when polls said Obama won the next two debates, you don't believe them.
> 
> Could you be any more transparent in your bias, do you think?
Click to expand...


That's because even the leftist base agreed. Romney blown Obama to the moon.


----------



## Saigon

Matthew said:


> Whoever wins this election will likely be presiding a America within a world of a combined China, russia that will be a serious threat. Very serious. More so than the USSR
> 
> You think your cat wouldn't kill you if you turned into a 2 inch tall man??? Or wouldn't fight you if you turned into a man of equal size?
> 
> Look at human history.



And this time with facts - 

The US currently spends 4 times more than China on the military.

The US currently spends more than double what China and Russia spend combined. 

In fact, 41% of all military spending in the world is from the US, meaning the US spends more than the next 15 countries combined - most of whom are you allies.


----------



## Saigon

Matthew said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's base watch cnn, abc, etc. They also pay much more attention to these online polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Isn't it weird how when polls said Romeny won the first debate you were wild with excitement - but when polls said Obama won the next two debates, you don't believe them.
> 
> Could you be any more transparent in your bias, do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because even the leftist base agreed. Romney blown Obama to the moon.
Click to expand...


And Obama won the next two debates. Not by miles, but both clear enough vistories, and the pundits and poll reflect that.

Any honest person will say the same. 

Someone who starts threads on black people being ugly...maybe not.


----------



## JQPublic1

Obama won the debate! His experience showed. Romney,OTOH was wearing too much make-up and , while being throttled, looked sheepishly at the president like a masochistic dork! ROmney's rouge covered cheeks were hardly enough to sway the majority of women to his cause but he might have  pulled a few drag queens aboard!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Saigon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever wins this election will likely be presiding a America within a world of a combined China, russia that will be a serious threat. Very serious. More so than the USSR
> 
> You think your cat wouldn't kill you if you turned into a 2 inch tall man??? Or wouldn't fight you if you turned into a man of equal size?
> 
> Look at human history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this time with facts -
> 
> The US currently spends 4 times more than China on the military.
> 
> The US currently spends more than double what China and Russia spend combined.
> 
> In fact, 41% of all military spending in the world is from the US, meaning the US spends more than the next 15 countries combined - most of whom are you allies.
Click to expand...



China's building entire cities as fast as anytime in history and can have a military of our size for a third the cost. They can do it through slave labor and the fact that they don't give a fuck about labor laws as we do.

They already have a larger military man for man. Their industrial strength isn't something to laugh at either. 

We blow a lot of money into thin air instead of using it to build the military. China can focus on building hardware.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Saigon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Isn't it weird how when polls said Romeny won the first debate you were wild with excitement - but when polls said Obama won the next two debates, you don't believe them.
> 
> Could you be any more transparent in your bias, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because even the leftist base agreed. Romney blown Obama to the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Obama won the next two debates. Not by miles, but both clear enough vistories, and the pundits and poll reflect that.
> 
> Any honest person will say the same.
> 
> Someone who starts threads on black people being ugly...maybe not.
Click to expand...


I think Obama did ok

Also I never once said anything about how someone "looks". I made those post based on facts and data. Why the hell should we allow a murder rate of 5 times the national avg is way over my fucking head. I'll tell you what.


----------



## Chris

At the end of the day Romney is just a one term governor with NO foreign policy experience, who left Massachusetts with a 34% approval rating.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Chris said:


> At the end of the day Romney is just a one term governor with NO foreign policy experience, who left Massachusetts with a 34% approval rating.



I will never bow to islam. Don't fuck with the first amendment is all I will say.

It's the biggest fuck up of Obama's Presidency for doing so. Bigger than the debt.


----------



## ScienceRocks

As much as I hate to say it...Obama won the middle east part of the debate.


----------



## JQPublic1

Matthew said:


> Whoever wins this election will likely be presiding a America within a world of a combined China, russia that will be a serious threat. Very serious. More so than the USSR
> 
> You think your cat wouldn't kill you if you turned into a 2 inch tall man??? Or wouldn't fight you if you turned into a man of equal size?
> 
> Look at human history.



I know some cats that will kill you at the size you are now. Ever heard of lions and tigers?
And looking at human history man's greatest predator has been other men; physical predation at first then economic predation and finally subjugation.


----------



## Chris

Does anyone really want Mitt Romney's butler answering the phone in the White House at 3 am?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'm watching the debate and I will say that Obama is one hell of a debater. I don't believe most of what he is saying, but I can say maybe I was a little off earlier.


----------



## ScienceRocks

If he cared so much about science and schools. Why are we falling behind under him?


----------



## Barb

cereal_killer said:


> Release the Kraken!









and who is:


----------



## ScienceRocks

Reality speaks against Obama.


----------



## Rinata

clevergirl said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> loved these two comments from obama to romney:
> 
> "not only were you wrong, but you were also confusing,".  :d
> 
> "we have these things called aircraft carriers and ships that go under the water, called submarines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, liberals like the small mindedness of unnecessary insult- even though it just shows a inane stupidity on the presidents part.
> 
> Btw mr. President the military do still use bayonets.... Doh
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'm going to be honest
Obama won the middle east
Romney won China
Romney won economics
Obama won schools and technology

I don't believe the last one at all as Obama hasn't done shit for technology outside of green. I want a stronger space program.


----------



## Saigon

Matthew said:


> I'm watching the debate and I will say that Obama is one hell of a debater. I don't believe most of what he is saying, but I can say maybe I was a little off earlier.



Fair enough, Matthew, and great that you are big enough to say so!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Chris said:


> Does anyone really want Mitt Romney's butler answering the phone in the White House at 3 am?



Just about as much as I want a man child as president. time for the man child to move out of D.C.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Matthew said:


> I'm going to be honest
> Obama won the middle east
> Romney won China
> Romney won economics
> Obama won schools and technology
> 
> I don't believe the last one at all as Obama hasn't done shit for technology outside of green. I want a stronger space program.



obama lost an Ambassador. which means he lost on Foreign policy.


----------



## JoeB131

I'd give this one to Obama, because Romney got caught in too many of his own flip-flops and contrdictions.

He barely touched on Benghazi, avoiding that trap for a third time, so I give him credit for that.  

I did like his notion that he was going to label China a "currency manipulator" and complained about their other bad behavior.  Ummmm... Okay, Mitt.  The problem isn't China, per se.  The problem is American and European companies that move production there because of cheap labor, lax environmental and safety rules, because they don't want to pay an American a fair wage.  

Because rich people like Mitt decided to make a quick buck screwing the working man.   Obama did an okay job calling bullshit on this, but he could have done a bit more. 

Romney got completely schooled on defense spending. "We also spend less money on horses and bayonets, governor".  Classic!


----------



## decker

JoeB131 said:


> I'd give this one to Obama, because Romney got caught in too many of his own flip-flops and contrdictions.
> 
> He barely touched on Benghazi, avoiding that trap for a third time, so I give him credit for that.
> 
> I did like his notion that he was going to label China a "currency manipulator" and complained about their other bad behavior.  Ummmm... Okay, Mitt.  The problem isn't China, per se.  The problem is American and European companies that move production there because of cheap labor, lax environmental and safety rules, because they don't want to pay an American a fair wage.
> 
> Because rich people like Mitt decided to make a quick buck screwing the working man.   Obama did an okay job calling bullshit on this, but he could have done a bit more.
> 
> Romney got completely schooled on defense spending. "We also spend less money on horses and bayonets, governor".  Classic!


i thought president did well last night . romney played it safe in the end. I just wish president had turned up in first debate. he was on good form second and thrid debate.

i just wonder if obama be not in a better place without the nightmare in denver. i hope he does not look back on that night for rest of his life with regret. we see


----------



## ScienceRocks

Romney should of corrected the Candy Crawly lie of debate 2. Romney pretty much let Obama steam roll him on the middle east. Next is Syria...Well, what can be said that would pretty much mean a new cold war with Russia as they arm Syria. There's only one way to win and that's withdrawing from the middle east. 

For this I expect Obama will likely gain a few points in the polls. Not that I think his policies have worked because I don't think so. Obama's policies will likely lead to a middle east under islamic law. That's NOT good. 

What's good about more funds for science and math teachers if you're going to cut our space program and everything outside of green? China is going to love this as they pull ahead of us.

There's a big difference between saying you're pro science and being pro-science.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Romney by a long shot! Looked and sounded much more Presidential and schooled the CINC along with US Marines regarding the IDIOTS comment on BAYONETS WHICH ARE STILL USED!


----------



## Cammmpbell

thereisnospoon said:


> How many times did we hear Obama say "that's not true!!"...Obama tried and succeeded at running the debate. At one instance Romney had had enough. It was clear the Scheiffer was asking Romney questions FIRST most of the time. And if Romney was asked second, Obama either interrupted Romney or he demanded additional time to respond which Scheiffer allowed....



Whatever he did served the purpose. Most folks think he won. Not here of course but everywhere else except FAUX


----------



## JoeB131

decker said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give this one to Obama, because Romney got caught in too many of his own flip-flops and contrdictions.
> 
> He barely touched on Benghazi, avoiding that trap for a third time, so I give him credit for that.
> 
> I did like his notion that he was going to label China a "currency manipulator" and complained about their other bad behavior.  Ummmm... Okay, Mitt.  The problem isn't China, per se.  The problem is American and European companies that move production there because of cheap labor, lax environmental and safety rules, because they don't want to pay an American a fair wage.
> 
> Because rich people like Mitt decided to make a quick buck screwing the working man.   Obama did an okay job calling bullshit on this, but he could have done a bit more.
> 
> Romney got completely schooled on defense spending. "We also spend less money on horses and bayonets, governor".  Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought president did well last night . romney played it safe in the end. I just wish president had turned up in first debate. he was on good form second and thrid debate.
> 
> i just wonder if obama be not in a better place without the nightmare in denver. i hope he does not look back on that night for rest of his life with regret. we see
Click to expand...


The first debate was awful for him, and so was all the rending of clothes Democrats did after it.  but I think Romney would have closed the gap, and frankly, no incumbant president ever "wins" a first debate.  The challenger wins merely by showing up on the same stage.  

Last night was awful for Romney, but is anyone still thinking about it at this point?


----------



## Listening

Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.

He also was able to make s**t smell good.

In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.

The real smell will break through.

Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.  

Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.


----------



## mal

I Voted for Romney... I didn't watch the Debate... But I know Catz would want me to Vote this way.

Who was he Debating?... 



peace...


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.



RCP just put New Hampshire back in Obama's column... 

His leads in Florida and Colorado are shrinking... 

And that was before last night's debacle.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Listening said:


> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.



Then there are a couple of things we can bet on.......tax cuts for the wealthy and trillions more for the already bloated defense budget.


----------



## ScienceRocks

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCP just put New Hampshire back in Obama's column...
> 
> His leads in Florida and Colorado are shrinking...
> 
> And that was before last night's debacle.
Click to expand...


Romney may of fucked his self last night. He let Obama control all of the middle east part of the debate. That's 40% of it.  Get ready for 20 trillion in debt and problems.


----------



## Caroljo

Obama didn't really answer the Libya question in the last debate and he didn't answer it last night.  He just went off talking about the problems in the ME, and the moderate didn't push it to get an answer.


----------



## JoeB131

Caroljo said:


> Obama didn't really answer the Libya question in the last debate and he didn't answer it last night.  He just went off talking about the problems in the ME, and the moderate didn't push it to get an answer.



The only smart thing Romney did was take another whack at the Benghazi tar baby.


----------



## Liberal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Romney by a long shot! Looked and sounded much more Presidential



Then you didn't watch the debate. Go ahead and plug your fingers in your ears and scream "lalalala" while your at it. 



LadyGunSlinger said:


> and schooled the CINC along with US Marines regarding the IDIOTS comment on BAYONETS WHICH ARE STILL USED!



So, that's it.. Ad Hominem attacks, no real substance from you... Just attacks on worthless things about bayonets and a falsely perceived demeanor of the person you are biased towards..


----------



## Conservative

Liberal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney by a long shot! Looked and sounded much more Presidential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you didn't watch the debate. Go ahead and plug your fingers in your ears and scream "lalalala" while your at it.
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and schooled the CINC along with US Marines regarding the IDIOTS comment on BAYONETS WHICH ARE STILL USED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, that's it.. *Ad Hominem attacks, no real substance* from you... Just attacks on worthless things about bayonets and a falsely perceived demeanor of the person you are biased towards..
Click to expand...


But... but...

BINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jarhead

I liked Romenys strategy.

However, he missed the boat on one item and I believe if he caught that boat, it would have given him a win not only in the debate, but in November as well...

When Obama went on and on about his trip to Israel when he was campaigning in 2008...

Romney should have given him one response...

*"your campaign of 2008 was much about saying and doing what you believed would get you the most amount of votes. Along with a trip to Israel, you promised to close GITMO, cut the deficit in half and change the way things are done in Washington. Mr. President...with you, it has been proven that it is not what you do and say when you are campaigning, it is what you do and say when you govern."*


----------



## decker

Listening said:


> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.


look no doubt romney the front runner and if he wins, then well done to him. but i won,t give up till finish is over


----------



## decker

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCP just put New Hampshire back in Obama's column...
> 
> His leads in Florida and Colorado are shrinking...
> 
> And that was before last night's debacle.
Click to expand...

well i hope your right

i saw on post debate spin. very intresting insight.

dave plouffe said it was all about turn out. they think they can win midwest but only if dem turn out in high numbers

eric festerom seemed confident about fi,va,nc,co. less sure about midwest. he claimed their on the charge

all i know is midwest is battle for me that obama best hope. the five states got to win for me are
ohio,wi,mi,pa and either nv/iowa

nh might be important but only has four votes and won,t help anyway if romney wins
co,fi,ohio,va and nc. so for me should be the focus.


----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## decker

Dick Tuck said:


>


very good. fox would never admit when guy lost a debate. 

But look i just wish president had not let the door open so big in first debate. It could be very different now if he hadn,t. he was so much like obama of debates of 2008 in last two. oh well their you go


----------



## Steelplate

Let's see....Romney agreed with just about everything that Obama has done in the foreign policy arena....but basically said "I would do it better".

In short....he wouldn't do anything different....but he would magically do it better...

Yeah....I think that Obama won this one hands down.

Here's my scoring of the three debates.

debate#1....Romney....he was the aggressor and Obama basically sat there with his thumb up his ass.

debate#2....tie...they were both at each other's throats so much that they both looked like schoolkids.

debate#3....Obama....the president laid out what he has done in his first four years and Romney, almost to an item, agreed with Obama's policies....Romney added little more than an "I'd do the same thing....only better" most of the night.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Romney was clear about the issues, for good reason he left Libya alone, Bob knew Romney wouldn't be ready for the Libya question first rattle out of the bag, making Romney attack with first question, no one attacks right out of the bag, it was a libnut strategy.
2. Romney basically was better for not attacking, because he would of seemed angry and short sighted, which would make him seem unhinged, which Bob knew that so he dumped the Libya question on him first.
3. It as like, Bob said, "Okay what do you want to say about Libya Romney, Go!"
4. Caught Romney off guard, so he didn't rail on Obama, which was wise.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Avorysuds said:


> Republicans, your time is over We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.



This.  Honestly, I'll be ok with a win by Mitt as he's just as liberal as Obama once you look at his record.  The Romney win also has the upside of permanently ending the whole Tea Party influence on national politics to boot.

I still think that we'll see an Obama win in the Electoral College, but man, things are getting too close to call.  Maybe it will all be much clearer next Monday.


----------



## decker

Dr.Traveler said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans, your time is over We watched 2 Progressives tonight, one is proud to admit he is one, the other claims to not be one and then gives you 2 point, 8 point, 5 point or however many point plan involving massive Government spending and growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.  Honestly, I'll be ok with a win by Mitt as he's just as liberal as Obama once you look at his record.  The Romney win also has the upside of permanently ending the whole Tea Party influence on national politics to boot.
> 
> I still think that we'll see an Obama win in the Electoral College, but man, things are getting too close to call.  Maybe it will all be much clearer next Monday.
Click to expand...

maybe but i just have sense romney will win. not sure he govern as a liberal but hope not as a neo -con.

we see but just sense wind in romney sails and hard to stop now


----------



## Dr.Traveler

The Senate is looking like a nearly sure thing for the Democrats at this point (Thanks Todd Akin!), which means that no matter who wins, Obama or Romney, their only real route to implementing domestic policy will be Executive Order.

Those are fairly easily rescinded.  So neither man is likely to have much impact at all on domestic issues in the long run.  Nothing is changing there in any permanent sense until you have the moderates back in the Legislature.

Romney practically endorsed Obama on foreign policy, who himself is practically a Bush clone when it comes to foreign policy.  So we will see continuity, for better or worse, on foreign policy issues.

I think come Monday, we will know for sure where Romney is going to shake out.  But his "momentum", and I use that word sarcastically, hasn't carried him into a winning position in the Electoral College, merely tightened up the race.  Between the Obama win in the second, and the tie in the third, no one really has any momentum right now.  That means that what we see on Monday will represent pretty much the election day forecast.

I'm not very comfortable predicting a winner, but gun to my head, I'd say Obama is looking like he'll carry Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Ohio, Nevada, and Wisconsin.  He still needs either Iowa or Colorado, IIRC, and that isn't looking that unlikely, while Romney will carry Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida.  That would give Romney a good chance of winning the popular vote, but give Obama a slight edge in the Electoral Vote.

I freely admit though, no matter who wins, if the margin IS 273-265 I expect the lawyers to get involved.  I also expect that the international monitors are going to be VERY unhappy with both parties when this is done.


----------



## Jarhead

Dr.Traveler said:


> The Senate is looking like a nearly sure thing for the Democrats at this point (Thanks Todd Akin!), which means that no matter who wins, Obama or Romney, their only real route to implementing domestic policy will be Executive Order.
> 
> Those are fairly easily rescinded.  So neither man is likely to have much impact at all on domestic issues in the long run.  Nothing is changing there in any permanent sense until you have the moderates back in the Legislature.
> 
> Romney practically endorsed Obama on foreign policy, who himself is practically a Bush clone when it comes to foreign policy.  So we will see continuity, for better or worse, on foreign policy issues.
> 
> I think come Monday, we will know for sure where Romney is going to shake out.  But his "momentum", and I use that word sarcastically, hasn't carried him into a winning position in the Electoral College, merely tightened up the race.  Between the Obama win in the second, and the tie in the third, no one really has any momentum right now.  That means that what we see on Monday will represent pretty much the election day forecast.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable predicting a winner, but gun to my head, I'd say Obama is looking like he'll carry Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Ohio, Nevada, and Wisconsin.  He still needs either Iowa or Colorado, IIRC, and that isn't looking that unlikely, while Romney will carry Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida.  That would give Romney a good chance of winning the popular vote, but give Obama a slight edge in the Electoral Vote.
> 
> I freely admit though, no matter who wins, if the margin IS 273-265 I expect the lawyers to get involved.  I also expect that the international monitors are going to be VERY unhappy with both parties when this is done.



Seems Obamas lack of ability to reach across the aisle has you thinking such is the norm.

Romney has a history of reaching across the aisle.

That being said, if you truly cared about what you posted you should say to yourself..

Obama is a good man and I like his policies, but he has proven that he can not get the GOP to work with him. Romney is a man whos policies I do not care for, but with a democratic senate and his history of working across the aisle, we may be able to get some pretty interesting and progressive compromises....

And you should cast your vote for Romney.


----------



## Liberal

Conservative said:


> But... but...
> 
> BINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, what an valid point you have.

Do me a favor..  

Go ahead and find where I used the binder statement. 

Either way bubbledweller, my point stands. Trying to identify hypocrisy in others is only an attempt to seek justification or validation for something you know is wrong.


----------



## decker

Dr.Traveler said:


> The Senate is looking like a nearly sure thing for the Democrats at this point (Thanks Todd Akin!), which means that no matter who wins, Obama or Romney, their only real route to implementing domestic policy will be Executive Order.
> 
> Those are fairly easily rescinded.  So neither man is likely to have much impact at all on domestic issues in the long run.  Nothing is changing there in any permanent sense until you have the moderates back in the Legislature.
> 
> Romney practically endorsed Obama on foreign policy, who himself is practically a Bush clone when it comes to foreign policy.  So we will see continuity, for better or worse, on foreign policy issues.
> 
> I think come Monday, we will know for sure where Romney is going to shake out.  But his "momentum", and I use that word sarcastically, hasn't carried him into a winning position in the Electoral College, merely tightened up the race.  Between the Obama win in the second, and the tie in the third, no one really has any momentum right now.  That means that what we see on Monday will represent pretty much the election day forecast.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable predicting a winner, but gun to my head, I'd say Obama is looking like he'll carry Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Ohio, Nevada, and Wisconsin.  He still needs either Iowa or Colorado, IIRC, and that isn't looking that unlikely, while Romney will carry Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida.  That would give Romney a good chance of winning the popular vote, but give Obama a slight edge in the Electoral Vote.
> 
> I freely admit though, no matter who wins, if the margin IS 273-265 I expect the lawyers to get involved.  I also expect that the international monitors are going to be VERY unhappy with both parties when this is done.


very true and whoever wins going to find divided congress.

i think romney will win va,nc,co and fi in my views. so all he need is ohio

i think obama will win pa,mi,nev deep down  then he need wi and ohio

all ohio really. but just sense going romney way.


----------



## decker

Jarhead said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Senate is looking like a nearly sure thing for the Democrats at this point (Thanks Todd Akin!), which means that no matter who wins, Obama or Romney, their only real route to implementing domestic policy will be Executive Order.
> 
> Those are fairly easily rescinded.  So neither man is likely to have much impact at all on domestic issues in the long run.  Nothing is changing there in any permanent sense until you have the moderates back in the Legislature.
> 
> Romney practically endorsed Obama on foreign policy, who himself is practically a Bush clone when it comes to foreign policy.  So we will see continuity, for better or worse, on foreign policy issues.
> 
> I think come Monday, we will know for sure where Romney is going to shake out.  But his "momentum", and I use that word sarcastically, hasn't carried him into a winning position in the Electoral College, merely tightened up the race.  Between the Obama win in the second, and the tie in the third, no one really has any momentum right now.  That means that what we see on Monday will represent pretty much the election day forecast.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable predicting a winner, but gun to my head, I'd say Obama is looking like he'll carry Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Ohio, Nevada, and Wisconsin.  He still needs either Iowa or Colorado, IIRC, and that isn't looking that unlikely, while Romney will carry Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida.  That would give Romney a good chance of winning the popular vote, but give Obama a slight edge in the Electoral Vote.
> 
> I freely admit though, no matter who wins, if the margin IS 273-265 I expect the lawyers to get involved.  I also expect that the international monitors are going to be VERY unhappy with both parties when this is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Obamas lack of ability to reach across the aisle has you thinking such is the norm.
> 
> Romney has a history of reaching across the aisle.
> 
> That being said, if you truly cared about what you posted you should say to yourself..
> 
> Obama is a good man and I like his policies, but he has proven that he can not get the GOP to work with him. Romney is a man whos policies I do not care for, but with a democratic senate and his history of working across the aisle, we may be able to get some pretty interesting and progressive compromises....
> 
> And you should cast your vote for Romney.
Click to expand...

well i think romney look like he going to win but whether he get congress do anything is another matter


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Jarhead said:


> Seems Obamas lack of ability to reach across the aisle has you thinking such is the norm.
> 
> Romney has a history of reaching across the aisle.
> 
> That being said, if you truly cared about what you posted you should say to yourself..
> 
> Obama is a good man and I like his policies, but he has proven that he can not get the GOP to work with him. Romney is a man whos policies I do not care for, but with a democratic senate and his history of working across the aisle, we may be able to get some pretty interesting and progressive compromises....
> 
> And you should cast your vote for Romney.



Like I said, I have no problem with Romney.  I'm in a Red state, and not overly happy with Obama myself.  I think he's a weak leader.

I do think blaming him for the gridlock is a mistake though.  The GOP has been adamant that they ABSOLUTELY refuse to work with a Democrat in the White House and will actively seek to unseat any Republican who will.  In the GOP's defense, the DNC made it clear under Bush they would ABSOLUTELY refuse to work with a Republican in the White House and would actively seek to unseat any Democrat who will.

No one, NO ONE, in the White House has a chance to actually move legislation forward to actually address Entitlements, Military Spending, or any host of domestic issues until you see Moderates, Republican and Democrats, elected in the House and Senate.  At this point it's damn near impossible to even get someone through the confirmation process, something I am relatively certain the Founders would be fairly appalled by.

Would gridlock increase depending on who is elected?  I'm not sure.  Part of the GOP resistance has been the desire to see Obama become a one term President.  Maybe if he wins a second term they'd be forced to accept they have to work with him.  Or maybe they'd go on another impeachment wild good hunt.  Maybe Romney will be able to reach across the aisle?  Or maybe Harry Reid will decide to dedicate every waking moment to making sure Romney is a one term President?  

Ultimately its a moot point until you get another group like McCain's Gang of 14.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

decker said:


> all ohio really. but just sense going romney way.



Obama has had the edge in Ohio for a good long time, and there really hasn't been anything showing Romney ahead there.  The race there remains in the margin of error for the most part, but favors Obama thanks to Romney's stances on the GM bailout among other things.

The winner of Ohio WILL be the winner of the election, and right now it's looking like that is Obama.  Winning without Ohio will be very very difficult.  On election night, once Ohio is called I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jarhead

decker said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Senate is looking like a nearly sure thing for the Democrats at this point (Thanks Todd Akin!), which means that no matter who wins, Obama or Romney, their only real route to implementing domestic policy will be Executive Order.
> 
> Those are fairly easily rescinded.  So neither man is likely to have much impact at all on domestic issues in the long run.  Nothing is changing there in any permanent sense until you have the moderates back in the Legislature.
> 
> Romney practically endorsed Obama on foreign policy, who himself is practically a Bush clone when it comes to foreign policy.  So we will see continuity, for better or worse, on foreign policy issues.
> 
> I think come Monday, we will know for sure where Romney is going to shake out.  But his "momentum", and I use that word sarcastically, hasn't carried him into a winning position in the Electoral College, merely tightened up the race.  Between the Obama win in the second, and the tie in the third, no one really has any momentum right now.  That means that what we see on Monday will represent pretty much the election day forecast.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable predicting a winner, but gun to my head, I'd say Obama is looking like he'll carry Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, Ohio, Nevada, and Wisconsin.  He still needs either Iowa or Colorado, IIRC, and that isn't looking that unlikely, while Romney will carry Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida.  That would give Romney a good chance of winning the popular vote, but give Obama a slight edge in the Electoral Vote.
> 
> I freely admit though, no matter who wins, if the margin IS 273-265 I expect the lawyers to get involved.  I also expect that the international monitors are going to be VERY unhappy with both parties when this is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Obamas lack of ability to reach across the aisle has you thinking such is the norm.
> 
> Romney has a history of reaching across the aisle.
> 
> That being said, if you truly cared about what you posted you should say to yourself..
> 
> Obama is a good man and I like his policies, but he has proven that he can not get the GOP to work with him. Romney is a man whos policies I do not care for, but with a democratic senate and his history of working across the aisle, we may be able to get some pretty interesting and progressive compromises....
> 
> And you should cast your vote for Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i think romney look like he going to win but whether he get congress do anything is another matter
Click to expand...


we know one thing for sure...Obama cant.

My vote is for the unknown over the known in this case.

All of ours should be.


----------



## Murf76

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Romney was clear about the issues, for good reason he left Libya alone, Bob knew Romney wouldn't be ready for the Libya question first rattle out of the bag, making Romney attack with first question, no one attacks right out of the bag, it was a libnut strategy.
> 2. Romney basically was better for not attacking, because he would of seemed angry and short sighted, which would make him seem unhinged, which Bob knew that so he dumped the Libya question on him first.
> 3. It as like, Bob said, "Okay what do you want to say about Libya Romney, Go!"
> 4. Caught Romney off guard, so he didn't rail on Obama, which was wise.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Nope.  I don't think that's what was  going on.  I've been racking my brain about why Romney didn't stick him to the wall on Benghazi, and having slept on it, I think the priority was to prevent Obama from having such a large platform upon which to spew his lies.  

Think about it... even a prime time press conference isn't going to draw 50-60 million voters.  Obama has had plenty of time to try to come up with a story.  And because of the nature of the incident, with much information being classified, he could've sat there on that stage and said whatever he wanted without sourcing his information.  Romney would've been stuck letting him monologue in front of twice the audience he was ever going to reach otherwise with whatever pack of lies he had in mind.  Note that Obama, himself, attempted to  turn the conversation back to Libya several times.

Now, I know this wasn't an exciting debate.  But the first debate was a bit of an anomaly in that regard.  Romney's goals were different in that debate.  He needed to prove that he wasn't the Wall Street fat-cat  the left had painted him out to be,  he needed to prove that he was tough enough to fight for the job, he needed to call Obama out on his failure with the economy and offer an alternative course.   He did all that handily.

For THIS debate, the objectives were different.  Romney needed to prove that he's not some scary neo-con warhawk, that he's extremely knowledgeable on foreign policy with ideas to improve it, and that it all starts with a strong economy in America.  He did all that handily as well.

People seem to get confused about what qualifies as a "win" in a presidential debate.  They get bogged down by debate points in the classical sense and by the optics of watching a fight.  And if we're honest, we LOVE the red meat at election time.  But the reward last night wasn't Bob Schieffer raising one combatant's gloved hand skyward as his opponent bleeds on the floor.   The actual prize is VOTES.  So,  what it's really about is whether each man met his objectives or not.  Romney met his.  And he did it with the self-control and pragmatism we've become accustomed to upon observation of him.  Meanwhile back at the ranch, Obama needed to explain how the next four years would significantly be different than the last.  And he didn't get it done.  All he could do was natter on about "teachers".

ROMNEY was the victor last night.  And libs can bog themselves down in all the minutia they want, like they always do.  But when push comes to shove, this was about attracting those last few remaining votes in the center, not about allowing Obama a large audience to parse his failures.


----------



## Liberal

Charles_Main said:


> Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.



Gotta bring this golden turd back up.

Obama: "*We Also Have Fewer Horses And Bayonets*"

I love how you guys get your talking points off of Fox news, but can't even articulate them correctly.


----------



## thanatos144

Liberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said we don't use Bayonets anymore, but guess what they are standard issue for the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta bring this golden turd back up.
> 
> Obama: "*We Also Have Fewer Horses And Bayonets*"
> 
> I love how you guys get your talking points off of Fox news, but can't even articulate them correctly.
Click to expand...


Thats cause we dont have the ships to get them to the arena you idiot.


----------



## Liberal

Murf76 said:


> Nope.  I don't think that's what was  going on.  I've been racking my brain about why Romney didn't stick him to the wall on Benghazi, and having slept on it, I think the priority was to prevent Obama from having such a large platform upon which to spew his lies.



Project much?

Romney avoided the Libya issue because he got buzz sawed by the manufactured lies you guys thrive on. He has his wacky base (people like yourself) to thank for that "ooops" moment.



Murf76 said:


> Think about it... even a prime time press conference isn't going to draw 50-60 million voters.  Obama has had plenty of time to try to come up with a story.  And because of the nature of the incident, with much information being classified, he could've sat there on that stage and said whatever he wanted without sourcing his information.  Romney would've been stuck letting him monologue in front of twice the audience he was ever going to reach otherwise with whatever pack of lies he had in mind.  Note that Obama, himself, attempted to  turn the conversation back to Libya several times.



So if much of the info is classified how do YOU know if they are lies?

You get the secret memos too?



Murf76 said:


> People seem to get confused about what qualifies as a "win" in a presidential debate.  They get bogged down by debate points in the classical sense and by the optics of watching a fight.  And if we're honest, we LOVE the red meat at election time.  But the reward last night wasn't Bob Schieffer raising one combatant's gloved hand skyward as his opponent bleeds on the floor.   The actual prize is VOTES.  So,  what it's really about is whether each man met his objectives or not.  Romney met his.  And he did it with the self-control and pragmatism we've become accustomed to upon observation of him.  Meanwhile back at the ranch, Obama needed to explain how the next four years would significantly be different than the last.  And he didn't get it done.  All he could do was natter on about "teachers".
> 
> ROMNEY was the victor last night.  And libs can bog themselves down in all the minutia they want, like they always do.  But when push comes to shove, this was about attracting those last few remaining votes in the center, not about allowing Obama a large audience to parse his failures.



Prepare bubbledweller, I have a bubble buster here:

Romney did not win among likely voters or undecided.

You wanna continue putting your blinders on and screaming "lalalalala", good for you. the fact is that Obama won over a sizable majority of polled uncommitted voters, more so than either candidate on either of the last 2 debates. Romney did not perform well at all.


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtfdpx3jnGs&feature=player_embedded]"We&#39;re Gonna Have To See If Soulless Shape-Shifting Has A Cost" Maddow Post Presidential Debate - YouTube[/ame]



> Maddow said was talking about Romneys complete reversal of his policy on the war when she said,
> 
> That political calculation makes so much sense to me, if there were not 68,000 American lives on the line. And thats what infuriates me, because this is a real war. This is not changing your mind on light rail. This is changing your mind and denying your previous positions that are on the record about the fate, the lives and deaths, of 68,000 Americans, and asserting that not only is it okay for you to change your mind, I believe in people changing their mind, but that you can get away with running from the things that you have previously claimed were your heartfelt beliefs, and now denying that you ever believed they were true. Its a character issue, and I find it disqualifying.


----------



## Barb

Honest to god. Really?


----------



## occupied

Barb said:


> Honest to god. Really?



Pretty bad, I heard that and nearly spit my drink, one of the often used fears of the right is that Iran may blockade the Straits of Hormuz.


----------



## paulitician

Went pretty much the way i thought it would. The MSM hailed their Dear Leader the winner, but it won't mean much. The choice is still very clear. You want more of this misery, vote for Obama. You want something different, vote for Romney. We'll see what the People decide.


----------



## Saigon

> The MSM hailed their Dear Leader the winner, but it won't mean much.



Why did all of the polls I saw say the same thing?


----------



## WillowTree

Barb said:


> Honest to god. Really?



It is to the Mediterranean sea.. innit?


----------



## paulitician

Saigon said:


> The MSM hailed their Dear Leader the winner, but it won't mean much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did all of the polls I saw say the same thing?
Click to expand...


Not following you. My point was that it went the way i thought it would. No surprises. And it doesn't matter. Most made up their minds before this Debate. To be more blunt, no one cared. It was merely another chance for the MSM to save their Dear Leader. The choice stays the same. Four more years of misery, or a new President? This Debate just didn't change that.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## thereisnospoon

Liberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney lost.. After a bit he gave up and just started agreeing with Obama.
> 
> Obama 2, Rmoney 1.
> 
> Off to 11/6/12.. We shall see who wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not win either. He had nothing new to add. "That's not true" doesn't cut it.
> Obama needed to win huge to sway the polls back in his favor. ALL of the pressure was on him. Obama had to appear calm and in control. He wasn't. He spent the entire debate protesting. That isn't going to win over those who are undecided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking high?
> 
> Go back and watch the debate, Romney was sweating (literally).
> 
> Obama was calm and collected. Romney was the one on the attack, Obama was on defense. "That's not true" was not the only thing that came out of his mouth.. What did you fall asleep watching Romney talk?
> 
> Look, it's cool, I know how you people are... It's hard for you to understand, but Romney lost this debate.. It's not that big of a deal, there will probably be no real movement in the polls as early voting has already begun.
> 
> In addition, Romney has a 23% likelyhood of being elected, he COULD possibly win the popular vote.. But he will probably still lose the electoral college.
> 
> Sorry man..
Click to expand...

Your wishful thinking is not going to change the facts. Obama needed a BIG win last night.
He got a tie. And that is because Romney was not at his best. 
I have no idea what debate you were watching, but I understand your partisanship. You NEED Obama to win. It is your life.


----------



## paulitician

Mark this one down as an irrelevant non-event. Most already made up their minds before this Debate took place. Not sure who won or lost, i just know it doesn't matter. It is what it is.


----------



## Charles_Main

Matthew said:


> If he cared so much about science and schools. Why are we falling behind under him?



Somebody should point out to him that we spend more Per Capita than any nation on earth on Education.

Clearly, More money is not the end all be all answer to the problem.


----------



## Charles_Main

paulitician said:


> Mark this one down as an irrelevant non-event. Most already made up their minds before this Debate took place. Not sure who won or lost, i just know it doesn't matter. It is what it is.



The only way this last debate would have mattered is if Romney had come off looking like he was not up to the Job of Being President.

That, didn't happen.


----------



## kwc57

Obama was angry and on the defense the whole evening and his "argument" was reduced to, "that's not true".  He lied and he lost.


----------



## paulitician

Charles_Main said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark this one down as an irrelevant non-event. Most already made up their minds before this Debate took place. Not sure who won or lost, i just know it doesn't matter. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way this last debate would have mattered is if Romney had come off looking like he was not up to the Job of Being President.
> 
> That, didn't happen.
Click to expand...


True, it's now his Election to lose. Obama didn't change anyone's mind last night. He's been a disaster. It is what it is.


----------



## Saigon

kwc57 said:


> Obama was angry and on the defense the whole evening and his "argument" was reduced to, "that's not true".  He lied and he lost.



Wow....and it's so spooky that all of the polls say the opposite.

What could it mean?


----------



## Barb

WillowTree said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to god. Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is to the Mediterranean sea.. innit?
Click to expand...


Problem?


----------



## thereisnospoon

occupied said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to god. Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad, I heard that and nearly spit my drink, one of the often used fears of the right is that Iran may blockade the Straits of Hormuz.
Click to expand...


Yes, another GOTCHA moment in the life cycle of the typical liberal. 
Face palm.


----------



## kwc57

Liberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney lost.. After a bit he gave up and just started agreeing with Obama.
> 
> Obama 2, Rmoney 1.
> 
> Off to 11/6/12.. We shall see who wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not win either. He had nothing new to add. "That's not true" doesn't cut it.
> Obama needed to win huge to sway the polls back in his favor. ALL of the pressure was on him. Obama had to appear calm and in control. He wasn't. He spent the entire debate protesting. That isn't going to win over those who are undecided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking high?
> 
> Go back and watch the debate, Romney was sweating (literally).
> 
> Obama was calm and collected. Romney was the one on the attack, Obama was on defense. "That's not true" was not the only thing that came out of his mouth.. What did you fall asleep watching Romney talk?
> 
> Look, it's cool, I know how you people are... It's hard for you to understand, but Romney lost this debate.. It's not that big of a deal, there will probably be no real movement in the polls as early voting has already begun.
> 
> In addition, Romney has a 23% likelyhood of being elected, he COULD possibly win the popular vote.. But he will probably still lose the electoral college.
> 
> Sorry man..
Click to expand...


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Correct, he was on the defense......losing with an angry attitude.


----------



## kwc57

Saigon said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was angry and on the defense the whole evening and his "argument" was reduced to, "that's not true".  He lied and he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....and it's so spooky that all of the polls say the opposite.
> 
> What could it mean?
Click to expand...


Yessssss, and the network analysts are providing unbiased analysis by saying things like this, I think they hate Obama. They want him out of the White House more than they want to destroy Al Qaeda. Their No. 1 enemy in the world right now, on the right, is their hatred, hatred for Obama. And we can go into that about the white working class in the South and looking at these numbers we're getting the last couple days about racial hatred in many cases  this isn't about being a better president, they want to get rid of this president. - Chris Matthews

What your handlers show or tell you thru their polls and pundits is not reality.  Don't fall for the lies.


----------



## Jarhead

Saigon said:


> The MSM hailed their Dear Leader the winner, but it won't mean much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did all of the polls I saw say the same thing?
Click to expand...


Actually, the 2 polls said different things...one had Obama a winner by 8 points and the other had Obama the winner by 30 points......pretty much shows you how reliable those polls are.

Yeah, yeah...I know...they both say he won....but they were so different with their data, I would venture to guess neither one of them are reliable.

That being said, I called it a draw. Obama showed he knows what he is doing and Romney showed he could do it as well.

It is still going to come down to one thing...

Which ideology do the majority of the American People believe is best for America.

Truth is...they have such different visions for America, it baffles my mind that ANYONE can be on the fence right now. It is like voting for apples or oranges


----------



## paulitician

The MSM did what was predicted. They will rally to save their Dear Leader. But will it be enough? I'm now leaning towards thinking no.


----------



## Barb

thereisnospoon said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to god. Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad, I heard that and nearly spit my drink, one of the often used fears of the right is that Iran may blockade the Straits of Hormuz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, another GOTCHA moment in the life cycle of the typical liberal.
> Face palm.
Click to expand...


tissue?


----------



## paulitician

It's clear Romney appears more like the adult and leader in this race. I'm still not sure why anyone would believe Obama deserves to be reelected.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Matthew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had the advantage of four years of actually being in it.
> 
> He also was able to make s**t smell good.
> 
> In the long run, people are seeing Romney as someone who is simply more grown up and pragmatic.
> 
> The real smell will break through.
> 
> Obama has a great new ad out on his new book for his plan for term 2.
> 
> Two issues....a republican congress and....Mitt Romney will be sitting in the WH come Jan 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCP just put New Hampshire back in Obama's column...
> 
> His leads in Florida and Colorado are shrinking...
> 
> And that was before last night's debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney may of fucked his self last night. He let Obama control all of the middle east part of the debate. That's 40% of it.  Get ready for 20 trillion in debt and problems.
Click to expand...


Bush doubled it during his two terms....$20 trillion won't quite get there for the president. Hell.....the only reason Obama hasn't got this thing back in gear is the no good, do nothing Republicans in the congress.


----------



## paulitician

Do people really believe either Candidate will ever change our Interventionist Globalist Foreign Policy? This Debate was a meaningless wash. They have an identical Foreign Policy. This Election should come down to the Economy. And that's good news for Romney. He should pull it out. But it will be very close.


----------



## occupied

Barb said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad, I heard that and nearly spit my drink, one of the often used fears of the right is that Iran may blockade the Straits of Hormuz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another GOTCHA moment in the life cycle of the typical liberal.
> Face palm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue?
Click to expand...


Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.


----------



## Jarhead

occupied said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another GOTCHA moment in the life cycle of the typical liberal.
> Face palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
Click to expand...


you are a buffoon....

If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.

It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.


----------



## occupied

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.


----------



## paulitician

It's the Economy, Stupid. This Debate is irrelevant. Does Obama really deserve to be reelected? I guess we'll see what the People decide.


----------



## occupied

paulitician said:


> It's the Economy, Stupid. This Debate is irrelevant. Does Obama really deserve to be reelected? I guess we'll see what the People decide.



If we end up in another major conflict because our leadership is basing it's assumptions on more "faulty intelligence" and simplistic geo-political knowledge it has everything to do with the economy, the MIC would love it and their stocks would rise but the rest of us, not so much. Also just because conservatives could not care less about having a coherent and rational foreign policy does not mean everyone thinks that way.


----------



## Jarhead

occupied said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
Click to expand...

The most unstable government in the region...thats who.

Man...you are just too niave to get it.

Whatever....you go make believe Romney and ALL of his handlers had no idea that Iran can use the SoH to get to the open sea,


----------



## paulitician

occupied said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Economy, Stupid. This Debate is irrelevant. Does Obama really deserve to be reelected? I guess we'll see what the People decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we end up in another major conflict because our leadership is basing it's assumptions on more "faulty intelligence" and simplistic geo-political knowledge it has everything to do with the economy, the MIC would love it and their stocks would rise but the rest of us, not so much. Also just because conservatives could not care less about having a coherent and rational foreign policy does not mean everyone thinks that way.
Click to expand...


Like i said, this Debate is an irrelevant wash. Their Foreign Policy is identical. They are both staunch Interventionist Globalists. They agree much more than they disagree on Foreign Policy. But that being said, it is all about the Economy. Does Obama deserve another four years? The People will now decide.


----------



## Cammmpbell

paulitician said:


> Do people really believe either Candidate will ever change our Interventionist Globalist Foreign Policy? This Debate was a meaningless wash. They have an identical Foreign Policy. This Election should come down to the Economy. And that's good news for Romney. He should pull it out. But it will be very close.



LOL....wash. The president has been running this nation's foreign policy for nearly four years and Romney has had to figure out what he'll say about it......and that has changed every six months or so.


----------



## paulitician

Cammmpbell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people really believe either Candidate will ever change our Interventionist Globalist Foreign Policy? This Debate was a meaningless wash. They have an identical Foreign Policy. This Election should come down to the Economy. And that's good news for Romney. He should pull it out. But it will be very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....wash. The president has been running this nation's foreign policy for nearly four years and Romney has had to figure out what he'll say about it......and that has changed every six months or so.
Click to expand...


Ay carumba. The ole 'Flip-Flopper' attack? Will that really be enough for your guy?


----------



## occupied

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most unstable government in the region...thats who.
> 
> Man...you are just too niave to get it.
> 
> Whatever....you go make believe Romney and ALL of his handlers had no idea that Iran can use the SoH to get to the open sea,
Click to expand...


Give it up and just admit he fucked up. The man is no mastermind, he runs his mouth successfully bullshitting people for a living, quit piling more horse shit on top of bullshit to make the bullshit smell less like bullshit.


----------



## The Irish Ram

occupied said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
Click to expand...


If Iran closes the Straight of Hormuz and their buddies in Yemen close the Gate of Tears,  oil stops.  Wars begin.
Luckily, if Romney gets elected, the United States will have it's own fuel!


----------



## occupied

The Irish Ram said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Iran closes the Straight of Hormuz and their buddies in Yemen close the Gate of Tears,  oil stops.  Wars begin.
> Luckily, if Romney gets elected, the United States will have it's own fuel!
Click to expand...


Must be story time around the old conservative campfire, tell us the one where Romney cut down the forest in British Columbia with his giant blue ox.


----------



## Jarhead

occupied said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The most unstable government in the region...thats who.
> 
> Man...you are just too niave to get it.
> 
> Whatever....you go make believe Romney and ALL of his handlers had no idea that Iran can use the SoH to get to the open sea,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up and just admit he fucked up. The man is no mastermind, he runs his mouth successfully bullshitting people for a living, quit piling more horse shit on top of bullshit to make the bullshit smell less like bullshit.
Click to expand...


Mastermind?

Have you not been paying attention for the last 6 years?

Let me explain....

One reason we needed a victory in Iraq is if we left it unstable, it would open the door for Iran to run it over...and if Iran runs it over, it opens the door to Syria being next. We always knew we could always choke Iran if necessary by blocking the SoH....but that would do nothing if Iran took over Iraq and Syria as it would give Iran freedom to use Syrias access to the water...

This was international discussion....not some mastermind of Romney.

It was a legitimnate concern and now that we left Iraq unstable, we cant choke Iran by blocking the SoH for it will give them REASON to run over Iraq.

Leaving Iraq unstable actually took away our best defense against Iran becoming nuclear....for blocking the SoH is no longer useful.

Jeesus Fucking Christ....you people fought for something having no idea what the ramficiations were if you got your fucking way.

It is pathetic.


----------



## Jarhead

occupied said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. go look a map and come back and tell the class what country lies between Syria and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran closes the Straight of Hormuz and their buddies in Yemen close the Gate of Tears,  oil stops.  Wars begin.
> Luckily, if Romney gets elected, the United States will have it's own fuel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be story time around the old conservative campfire, tell us the one where Romney cut down the forest in British Columbia with his giant blue ox.
Click to expand...


you truly have no idea what you are talking about.

You are ridiculing.....yet you have no idea of what the truth is.

Get off your "we have a better candidate than you" soap box and look at the potential consequences.

My God....people like you scare the shit out of me. You dont read newspapers and you dont watch the news. You read blogs and make electoral decisions based on what you like.


----------



## thanatos144

Lets face it people the whole day has been the media (Or Obama's bitch as I like to call them) trying to make Obama seem presidential after the disgraceful way he acted last night. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IsYaG2BYHS0

Look at the disgust on the CBS reporters faces when their focus group went Romney LOL


----------



## Dick Tuck

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
Click to expand...


Talking about buffons, learn how to spell Strait.  But what will they do?  Carry their ships across Iraq?


----------



## kwc57

occupied said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Economy, Stupid. This Debate is irrelevant. Does Obama really deserve to be reelected? I guess we'll see what the People decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we end up in another major conflict because our leadership is basing it's assumptions on more "faulty intelligence" and simplistic geo-political knowledge it has everything to do with the economy, the MIC would love it and their stocks would rise but the rest of us, not so much. Also just because conservatives could not care less about having a coherent and rational foreign policy does not mean everyone thinks that way.
Click to expand...


Like sending your UN Ambassador on all the Sunday morning talk shows and Obama going to the UN to make a speech and blaming an attack on a youtube video and continuing the lie for two weeks before ackowledging what everyone else in the world knew from day one?  That kind of "faulty intelligence"?  And you still want Obama and Hillary answering the phone at 3 AM?  God help us with voters like you.  I bet you drink Brawndo don't you?


----------



## kwc57

Dick Tuck said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about buffons, learn how to spell Strait.  But what will they do?  Carry their ships across Iraq?
Click to expand...


Pussy isn't spelled D-I-C-K, so same back at you.


----------



## Murf76

Liberal said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't think that's what was  going on.  I've been racking my brain about why Romney didn't stick him to the wall on Benghazi, and having slept on it, I think the priority was to prevent Obama from having such a large platform upon which to spew his lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project much?
> 
> Romney avoided the Libya issue because he got buzz sawed by the manufactured lies you guys thrive on. He has his wacky base (people like yourself) to thank for that "ooops" moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it... even a prime time press conference isn't going to draw 50-60 million voters.  Obama has had plenty of time to try to come up with a story.  And because of the nature of the incident, with much information being classified, he could've sat there on that stage and said whatever he wanted without sourcing his information.  Romney would've been stuck letting him monologue in front of twice the audience he was ever going to reach otherwise with whatever pack of lies he had in mind.  Note that Obama, himself, attempted to  turn the conversation back to Libya several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if much of the info is classified how do YOU know if they are lies?
> 
> You get the secret memos too?
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to get confused about what qualifies as a "win" in a presidential debate.  They get bogged down by debate points in the classical sense and by the optics of watching a fight.  And if we're honest, we LOVE the red meat at election time.  But the reward last night wasn't Bob Schieffer raising one combatant's gloved hand skyward as his opponent bleeds on the floor.   The actual prize is VOTES.  So,  what it's really about is whether each man met his objectives or not.  Romney met his.  And he did it with the self-control and pragmatism we've become accustomed to upon observation of him.  Meanwhile back at the ranch, Obama needed to explain how the next four years would significantly be different than the last.  And he didn't get it done.  All he could do was natter on about "teachers".
> 
> ROMNEY was the victor last night.  And libs can bog themselves down in all the minutia they want, like they always do.  But when push comes to shove, this was about attracting those last few remaining votes in the center, not about allowing Obama a large audience to parse his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prepare bubbledweller, I have a bubble buster here:
> 
> Romney did not win among likely voters or undecided.
> 
> You wanna continue putting your blinders on and screaming "lalalalala", good for you. the fact is that Obama won over a sizable majority of polled uncommitted voters, more so than either candidate on either of the last 2 debates. Romney did not perform well at all.
Click to expand...


Projection? ...nope.  We call that _critical thinking_.  Based on your user name, of course, we wouldn't expect you to engage in any, so that's okay.   As many of us are aware though, Barack Obama went out of his way to pull over the guy who asked the Benghazi question at the town hall debate.  At that time, he suggested to the guy that identifying state dept. personnel by name might put them at risk:
Debate Questioner Says Obama Told Her Privately That His Administration Deliberately Delayed Calling Libya A &#8220;Terrorist Attack&#8221; Because Of Intel Concerns&#8230; | Weasel Zippers

So yeah, it's pretty simple logic that Obama would claim that the information was sensitive or classified based on the fact that he already had.  What's more, he's had PLENTY of time to cook up  a story, and after the second debate, he was expecting the question.  The more I think about it, the smarter it seems on Romney's part to not give give him this huge platform to tell his lies from, particularly if those lies are going to be the sort that one can't repudiate right on the spot.


----------



## occupied

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran closes the Straight of Hormuz and their buddies in Yemen close the Gate of Tears,  oil stops.  Wars begin.
> Luckily, if Romney gets elected, the United States will have it's own fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be story time around the old conservative campfire, tell us the one where Romney cut down the forest in British Columbia with his giant blue ox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you truly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> You are ridiculing.....yet you have no idea of what the truth is.
> 
> Get off your "we have a better candidate than you" soap box and look at the potential consequences.
> 
> My God....people like you scare the shit out of me. You dont read newspapers and you dont watch the news. You read blogs and make electoral decisions based on what you like.
Click to expand...


Calm down Junior, do you think Romney can make this country produce all it's own oil? Do you really? What other impossible tasks can he just make happen with his magical republican powers?


----------



## paulitician

Ay carumba! Are people still arguing about their supposed 'differences' on Foreign Policy? Look it's real simple, they're both Interventionist Globalists. They both fully support us intervening in every Nations' business. If there are any differences, they're very slight at best. The Economy is what will matter most in this Election. And clearly, Romney gets the edge there. So, he should win in a very close one. But i guess anything can happen. So stay tuned.


----------



## Cammmpbell

kwc57 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Economy, Stupid. This Debate is irrelevant. Does Obama really deserve to be reelected? I guess we'll see what the People decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we end up in another major conflict because our leadership is basing it's assumptions on more "faulty intelligence" and simplistic geo-political knowledge it has everything to do with the economy, the MIC would love it and their stocks would rise but the rest of us, not so much. Also just because conservatives could not care less about having a coherent and rational foreign policy does not mean everyone thinks that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like sending your UN Ambassador on all the Sunday morning talk shows and Obama going to the UN to make a speech and blaming an attack on a youtube video and continuing the lie for two weeks before ackowledging what everyone else in the world knew from day one?  That kind of "faulty intelligence"?  And you still want Obama and Hillary answering the phone at 3 AM?  God help us with voters like you.  I bet you drink Brawndo don't you?
Click to expand...


Hell no.............you can bet that I want another ignorant prick like George Bush to run off and invade the wrong country for the wrong reason. That's exactly what the toy cowboy did. Chickenhawk Asshole....I hope his grave marker has that engraved in big letters.


----------



## kwc57

occupied said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be story time around the old conservative campfire, tell us the one where Romney cut down the forest in British Columbia with his giant blue ox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you truly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> You are ridiculing.....yet you have no idea of what the truth is.
> 
> Get off your "we have a better candidate than you" soap box and look at the potential consequences.
> 
> My God....people like you scare the shit out of me. You dont read newspapers and you dont watch the news. You read blogs and make electoral decisions based on what you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down Junior, do you think Romney can make this country produce all it's own oil? Do you really? What other impossible tasks can he just make happen with his magical republican powers?
Click to expand...


Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.


----------



## paulitician

kwc57 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you truly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> You are ridiculing.....yet you have no idea of what the truth is.
> 
> Get off your "we have a better candidate than you" soap box and look at the potential consequences.
> 
> My God....people like you scare the shit out of me. You dont read newspapers and you dont watch the news. You read blogs and make electoral decisions based on what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Junior, do you think Romney can make this country produce all it's own oil? Do you really? What other impossible tasks can he just make happen with his magical republican powers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.
> 
> View attachment 21971
Click to expand...


 He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.


----------



## Liberal

Murf76 said:


> So yeah, it's pretty simple logic that Obama would claim that the information was sensitive or classified based on the fact that he already had.  What's more, he's had PLENTY of time to cook up  a story, and after the second debate, he was expecting the question.  The more I think about it, the smarter it seems on Romney's part to not give give him this huge platform to tell his lies from, particularly if those lies are going to be the sort that one can't repudiate right on the spot.



Seriously, you have no proof of what was going to transpire..

But, now you have concocted the idea that Romney was preemptive (once again, without evidence) and begin salivating.

I bet you get tingle up your leg when you think of Romney? Huh? 

Either way, Romney lost, polls knock him down.. Uncommitted voters sided with Obama on almost every issue, in what was supposed to be his worst area, foreign relations (per nutbags like yourself).

Suck it up, junior.


----------



## Cammmpbell

paulitician said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Junior, do you think Romney can make this country produce all it's own oil? Do you really? What other impossible tasks can he just make happen with his magical republican powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.
> 
> View attachment 21971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.
Click to expand...


Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.


----------



## paulitician

Cammmpbell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.
> 
> View attachment 21971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.
Click to expand...


Aw,  now there's your ole OWS-Poser shtick. Not boasting about increased Wall Street profits today, ay? Today you're all OWS-Poser. But who knows which shtick you'll come back with later. You have proven to be a very disingenuous person.


----------



## kwc57

Cammmpbell said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.
> 
> View attachment 21971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.
Click to expand...


Here's an idea.  Fuck you you envious lazy prick!


----------



## Murf76

Liberal said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, it's pretty simple logic that Obama would claim that the information was sensitive or classified based on the fact that he already had.  What's more, he's had PLENTY of time to cook up  a story, and after the second debate, he was expecting the question.  The more I think about it, the smarter it seems on Romney's part to not give give him this huge platform to tell his lies from, particularly if those lies are going to be the sort that one can't repudiate right on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you have no proof of what was going to transpire..
> 
> But, now you have concocted the idea that Romney was preemptive (once again, without evidence) and begin salivating.
> 
> I bet you get tingle up your leg when you think of Romney? Huh?
> 
> Either way, Romney lost, polls knock him down.. Uncommitted voters sided with Obama on almost every issue, in what was supposed to be his worst area, foreign relations (per nutbags like yourself).
> 
> Suck it up, junior.
Click to expand...


Again... "critical thinking".  I know that's a foreign concept to Obama supporters, but it is what it is.  We're not going to get the full truth on all of Obama's lies while he's in the White House.  Thankfully, that situation is likely to change come January. 

Oh... and it's DEMOCRATS who get all "tingly". 

[youtube]JJtaMsGgtvE[/youtube]


----------



## occupied

paulitician said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Junior, do you think Romney can make this country produce all it's own oil? Do you really? What other impossible tasks can he just make happen with his magical republican powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling others junior?  Funny for a guy named occupied who most likely looks like these clueless kids who believe Obama rides a unicorn and shits glitter.
> 
> View attachment 21971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.
Click to expand...


Let's all practice our psychic powers on one another, Romneyician, spirit tells me that you suck.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
Click to expand...


No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".


----------



## occupied

thereisnospoon said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney showed he was clueless on the geography of the region and they do not even care, the man is supposed to know these things, I caught it immediately and I do not even consider myself that knowledgeable on the nuances of middle east geo-politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
> To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".
Click to expand...


The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.


----------



## Cammmpbell

kwc57 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of many OWS-Poser Obamabots here at USMB. Most of em are now here boasting about how well Wall Street's been doing lately. They're very confused and disingenuous. Is Wall Street Good, or is Wall Street Evil? They just can't make up their minds. One thing is clear though, most have completely abandoned their OWS-Poser shtick. You'll have to ask them why. But don't expect too much. Pretty sure you won't get any honesty out of em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  Fuck you you envious lazy prick!
Click to expand...


I'm not attracted to those of the right wing persuasion. You can suck my dick if you'd like.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Cammmpbell said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  Fuck you you envious lazy prick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attracted to those of the right wing persuasion. You can suck my dick if you'd like.
Click to expand...


You should spit that out, Cammmpbell, it's not yours...


----------



## thereisnospoon

occupied said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
> To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
Click to expand...


Yes, we will go to great lengths to find the facts while you people will go to great lengths to cover them up.


----------



## occupied

thereisnospoon said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
> To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we will go to great lengths to find the facts while you people will go to great lengths to cover them up.
Click to expand...


Not covering up anything. There are several places online where you can go to see a map of the region and see for yourself that it makes no sense in any way. Your candidate made a stupid gaffe, live with it.


----------



## bornright

I for one was very disappointed in Romney's performance.  He allowed Obama to get away with so many abuses.  Obama's statement to Russian president Putin that he would need to wait until the election was over to do what????????????  The rules of engagement that our military has to live with in this war is criminal on Obama's part.  He was way too light on the Lybia coverup.  That Fort Hood thing where that terrorist killed 13 and wounded so many more is another Obama shame.  These family members of the slain will not recieve the same benefits as those killed in Afganistan or Iraq.  The wounded will not recieve long term care as they deserve just because Obama's administration falsly proclaimed it to be something other than what it was....a terrorist attack.

I know many of these items will come out in ads over the next few days but it would have had a much more lethal blow to Obama if it had been brought out in this debate.


----------



## thereisnospoon

occupied said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will go to great lengths to find the facts while you people will go to great lengths to cover them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not covering up anything. There are several places online where you can go to see a map of the region and see for yourself that it makes no sense in any way. Your candidate made a stupid gaffe, live with it.
Click to expand...


Hardly the point. The fact is If the Strait of Hormuz is shut by Iran, Syria's only connection to the Ocean is the Med.
Even if Romney made an error, it isn't Earth shattering.
Hinging on this one error makes your side look childish and desperate.
Amazing how your side went to great lengths to cover Obama's now infamous "57 states" gaffe. Your side swept it under the rug as though it never happened.


----------



## occupied

thereisnospoon said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will go to great lengths to find the facts while you people will go to great lengths to cover them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not covering up anything. There are several places online where you can go to see a map of the region and see for yourself that it makes no sense in any way. Your candidate made a stupid gaffe, live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly the point. The fact is If the Strait of Hormuz is shut by Iran, Syria's only connection to the Ocean is the Med.
> Even if Romney made an error, it isn't Earth shattering.
> Hinging on this one error makes your side look childish and desperate.
> Amazing how your side went to great lengths to cover Obama's now infamous "57 states" gaffe. Your side swept it under the rug as though it never happened.
Click to expand...


That's what you should do when your guy makes a mistake, just go,"well that kind of sucked", not try to to make up some kind of crazy scenario that would not even work in a drunken dorm room game of Risk.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Romney won because Obama didn't.
Meaning - it was O's last chance to turn the worm against recent gains by Romney, it didn't happen.


----------



## Grandma

Barb said:


>




Let's take a look at the map. 

The Mediterranean is accessed through the Suez Canal. It's in Egypt, at the north end of the Red Sea.

It appears that the Caspian Sea borders Iran on the north - straight into Russia. Russia would love to have Iranian oil coming through, wouldn't it? 

If the Strait of Hormuz is blocked Iran can simply go to its southern border and ship out into the Indian Ocean.


On the subject of the US having our own oil - what is it going to take to make you understand - US OIL GOES ON THE OPEN MARKET WITH EVERYONE ELSE'S. We don't keep but a tiny bit in emergency reserve.


----------



## Grandma

thereisnospoon said:


> Hardly the point. The fact is If the Strait of Hormuz is shut by Iran, Syria's only connection to the Ocean is the Med.



If the Strait of Hormuz is backfilled with the bodies of a billion infidels it doesn't affect Syria. Syria's only connection to the ocean has ALWAYS been the Mediterranean Sea - which they can sail through to the Suez Canal if they really want to go into the Arabian Gulf instead of the Atlantic.

Duh.


----------



## BreezeWood

> Poll: Decisive win for Obama in final debate - CBS News
> 
> *Poll: Decisive win for Obama in final debate*
> 
> 
> President Obama scored a clear two-to-one victory against Mitt Romney during the final presidential debate Monday night, according to a CBS News instant poll of uncommitted voters.
> 
> Immediately after it wrapped, 53 percent of the more than 500 voters polled gave the foreign policy-themed debate to Mr. Obama; 23 percent said Romney won, and 24 percent felt the debate was a tie. Uncommitted voters in similar polls gave the first debate to Romney by a large margin, but said Mr. Obama edged the GOP nominee in the second debate.




a strong showing by Obama, Romney looked tired.


----------



## Cammmpbell

candycorn said:


> Romney got his ass kicked on nearly every topic.  He did try to come back at the end but he looked like Beetle Bailey discussing military issues.
> 
> Obama nailed him on the flip-flops referring to his "air-brushing history".



Didn't you just love Obama's "we also have fewer horses and bayonets" remark after Romney said we had fewer ships in our military than we did in 1916?


----------



## Jarhead

occupied said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a buffoon....
> 
> If WE and our allies were to block the Straight of Hormuz, Iran would need syria. AND YES, WE COULD AND WE WILL IF NECESSARY.
> 
> It was not lack of knowledge....he was applying the often discussed strategy of strangling Iran by blocking the Straight you fucking idiot. Yopu and Barb are just so dam partisan you dont even know what the fuck is going oin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
> To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
Click to expand...


Defense of Iran?

Jeesus.....you trulky have no idea of what the world is all about.

Iran does not care about defending itself. It cares about offense.

People like you know what you want but you are clueless about the ramificatioins of what you want.

That in itself is scary.

It is why you are so easily bought in these elections.


----------



## Jarhead

Cammmpbell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney got his ass kicked on nearly every topic.  He did try to come back at the end but he looked like Beetle Bailey discussing military issues.
> 
> Obama nailed him on the flip-flops referring to his "air-brushing history".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just love Obama's "we also have fewer horses and bayonets" remark after Romney said we had fewer ships in our military than we did in 1916?
Click to expand...


It didnt bother you that Obama, our CiC is obviously not aware that a CV is not self sustaining or self defending and requires a minimum of 6 escorts...often many more more? You know...2 destroyers (to protect from Subs), 2 AA warships (to protect from Aircraft), a couple of Cruisers to carry the GM's......not to mention smaller scouts and decoy ships.....

Well...it certainly concerned me a little.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Jarhead said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in explaining anything to a lib that has been committed. OOPS..sorry (LOL) committed liberal..
> To them it's all about protecting the "Chosen One".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defense of Iran?
> 
> Jeesus.....you trulky have no idea of what the world is all about.
> 
> Iran does not care about defending itself. It cares about offense.
> 
> People like you know what you want but you are clueless about the ramificatioins of what you want.
> 
> That in itself is scary.
> 
> It is why you are so easily bought in these elections.
Click to expand...


The same kind of bullshit went around when the Soviets first came up with satellites and nukes and so far we're the only ones who have ever used one. Do you really believe Iran would use a low grade nuke on another country when they know they would be automatically inviting others to use a standard NATO weapon wiping their whole country off the face of the earth? You gotta be shittin' me.


----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## thanatos144

Dick Tuck said:


>



Jealousy is ugly.


----------



## Dick Tuck

thanatos144 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


It thrills me that you're stupid enough to think it comes from jealousy.


----------



## kwc57

Cammmpbell said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell...that's nothing new. Rich people have money in the bank and the poor struggle to survive. The powerful had just better be careful how far they push. Anyone who ignores history is destined to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  Fuck you you envious lazy prick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attracted to those of the right wing persuasion. You can suck my dick if you'd like.
Click to expand...


First, I don't suck dicks like you.  Second, I don't carry a magnifying glass and tweezers on me.


----------



## thanatos144

Dick Tuck said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It thrills me that you're stupid enough to think it comes from jealousy.
Click to expand...


Of course it does....You like many progressives hate pretty women with brains cause there are none that are progressive.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Cammmpbell said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths you people are going make this not a stupid fuck up is hilarious, Syria has no immediate strategic importance to the defense of Iran. There is no way to make his comment make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defense of Iran?
> 
> Jeesus.....you trulky have no idea of what the world is all about.
> 
> Iran does not care about defending itself. It cares about offense.
> 
> People like you know what you want but you are clueless about the ramificatioins of what you want.
> 
> That in itself is scary.
> 
> It is why you are so easily bought in these elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same kind of bullshit went around when the Soviets first came up with satellites and nukes and so far we're the only ones who have ever used one. Do you really believe Iran would use a low grade nuke on another country when they know they would be automatically inviting others to use a standard NATO weapon wiping their whole country off the face of the earth? You gotta be shittin' me.
Click to expand...

What you don't understand is these people don't give a shit about life on planet Earth. Their religion tells them to convert or kill. If in that process they themselves are killed, they become martyrs. 
These people do not view human dignity or human life the same way as the civilized world.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It thrills me that you're stupid enough to think it comes from jealousy.
Click to expand...


This is all you people on the left have. 
Obama's record sucks so you must use personal attacks.


----------



## Dick Tuck

thereisnospoon said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It thrills me that you're stupid enough to think it comes from jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all you people on the left have.
> Obama's record sucks so you must use personal attacks.
Click to expand...


Are you really this moronic, or just a lying sack of rightwing shit?  This board is replete with issues about what a piece of trash Romney is.  I bet the tea bagging, nut sack chuggers, will start a Palin drive right after Romney goes down.  You know why?  Because they're stone stupid.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dick Tuck said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It thrills me that you're stupid enough to think it comes from jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all you people on the left have.
> Obama's record sucks so you must use personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this moronic, or just a lying sack of rightwing shit?  This board is replete with issues about what a piece of trash Romney is.  I bet the tea bagging, nut sack chuggers, will start a Palin drive right after Romney goes down.  You know why?  Because they're stone stupid.
Click to expand...


You have opinions. No facts. You are just pissed off.
You cannot accept the existence of an opposing viewpoint.
Do you ever READ what you post?
Are you still in middle school?
Guess what kool aid, we're not going away and we WILL get our nation back from the scourge that liberalism has left upon us. And there's nothing you can do about it.
You can blame the democrat party for allowing the far left wing to take over the party.


----------



## Cammmpbell

kwc57 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  Fuck you you envious lazy prick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attracted to those of the right wing persuasion. You can suck my dick if you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I don't suck dicks like you.  Second, I don't carry a magnifying glass and tweezers on me.
Click to expand...


Mine's plenty long enough but no bigger around than a beer can.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Cammmpbell said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attracted to those of the right wing persuasion. You can suck my dick if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't suck dicks like you.  Second, I don't carry a magnifying glass and tweezers on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine's plenty long enough but no bigger around than a beer can.
Click to expand...


Like I said, spit it out, it isn't yours!


----------



## paulitician

Obamabots pulling out tired ole Palin attacks? Really? You know they in trouble now.


----------



## mamooth

Obama's current odds:

InTrade - 62.4%

BetFair - 1.48:1 , meaning 68%

Nate Silver - 71%

And Obama has the momentum. Hence the Republican panic.


----------



## thereisnospoon

mamooth said:


> Obama's current odds:
> 
> InTrade - 62.4%
> 
> BetFair - 1.48:1 , meaning 68%
> 
> Nate Silver - 71%
> 
> And Obama has the momentum. Hence the Republican panic.



No panic over here. How the fuck can you state Obama has momentum when it was Obama who had 4% to 10% leads in battle ground states and now 11 days before election day those leads have evaporated? Show me where your comment makes sense.
You lefties still don't get it....Obama is the incumbent. If Obama was doing the great job your side claims he is, he would be leading the polls by 20 clicks and would win 55 to 60% of the popular vote. Such will not be the case. Even democrat operatives are saying the race is too close to call. And THEY are supposedly the experts the democrats hired to mind the store. Now if THEY do not know, what makes you so smart?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## snowdenisahero

cereal_killer said:


> Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.


Didn't make any difference at all. Obama and Romney would have been in the exact same positon as they Obama is in now and the Government would be a massive oppressive mess regardless of who was elected. I never see any quantitive changes from president to president since the assassination of JFK.


----------



## freedombecki

snowdenisahero said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't make any difference at all. Obama and Romney would have been in the exact same positon as they Obama is in now and the Government would be a massive oppressive mess regardless of who was elected. I never see any quantitive changes from president to president since the assassination of JFK.
Click to expand...

I disagree, because under Romney we wouldn't be seeing government initiating policies that audaciously reduce freedom to slavery through redistribution of wealth (IOW) stealing money and property from one group, pooling it to a strong central government, then redistributing the assets to ass kissers of the strong central government and killing up to 50% of the peaceful population on the basis of their vigorous dissenting these improprieties.


----------



## Old Rocks

freedombecki said:


> snowdenisahero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't make any difference at all. Obama and Romney would have been in the exact same positon as they Obama is in now and the Government would be a massive oppressive mess regardless of who was elected. I never see any quantitive changes from president to president since the assassination of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree, because under Romney we wouldn't be seeing government initiating policies that audaciously reduce freedom to slavery through redistribution of wealth (IOW) stealing money and property from one group, pooling it to a strong central government, then redistributing the assets to ass kissers of the strong central government and killing up to 50% of the peaceful population on the basis of their vigorous dissenting these improprieties.
Click to expand...


You said what?


----------



## ShawnChris13

The only difference between what Romney and Obama would have done with healthcare is a minute point over the tenth amendment. Romney would have had states mandate health insurance instead of the Fed. The issue in the media was health care and any policy that didn't address it was ignored. Romney would have left the NDAA active as well with no changes to the Patriot Act either.

America has allowed itself to vote based on three issues from candidates each election. A broader debate is required in order to fully realize the political potential of hopeful candidates.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## unno

cereal_killer said:


> Well folks, this is it, the final debate of the 2012 Campaign. We want to hear from you on who you thought won and why.




hey everyone, this topic... AMERICA !!!!!!! it is a joke to see what is going on in the US now. the land was stolen but we tend to forget that... anyways, who i am to judge??? but here is a very Interested video i came across on youtube... check it out...

it’s showing how the world is laughing at the Americans Election…

Who's gon' be the next comedian? Actor? Joke? Clown? Puppet? In the Circus? Is it Miss KILLERY? or the TRUMPET?
Check out this youtube link and see what the world is thinking of American...


thanks


----------



## unno

Matthew said:


> The record Obama was defending is pure shit. This is why Romney won as he shown Obama's record clearly as just that.
> 
> No amount of talking and spinning is going to help the fraud.
> 
> The American people love their freedom of speech.




hey everyone, this topic... AMERICA !!!!!!! it is a joke to see what is going on in the US now. the land was stolen but we tend to forget that... anyways, who i am to judge??? but here is a very Interested video i came across on youtube... check it out...

it’s showing how the world is laughing at the Americans Election…

Who's gon' be the next comedian? Actor? Joke? Clown? Puppet? In the Circus? Is it Miss KILLERY? or the TRUMPET?
Check out this youtube link and see what the world is thinking of American...


thanks


----------

